# Nov/Dec 02-- February Thread



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

It's time, isn't it? :LOL

BeanBean is doing some really cool things, as well as some really irritating ones. For example, he just came to tell me that he poured out my drink. "I poured the drink all out in the living room. And I threw the glass. I made a big mess."







It was entirely deliberate. I just don't understand his logic sometimes!


----------



## abranger (Dec 15, 2001)

GA said the most amazing things last night. (We went to the pool to get away from the snow







) there we were swimming away and she says 'nanny and popy live in california' I can tell you we have never said that. I may have said they live in SF but not CA. I need to ask her day care provider if she told her that. The really weird part was that my father had surgery yesterday that I have been really worried about. When she said it he was in the surgery. Felt like a sign of some kind.

She has also been saying me and I more often. Still my favorite things she says is 'mommy hold you' when she wants to be picked up. I hope she never learns the correct way to say that









We've been having some gooooood sleeping here.







Dealing with allegies and a couple of week agao I also went completely dairy free. 5 days later she was sleeping 9-10 hour stretches for the first time in her life!







: NO cheese - a full nights sleep hmmm so problem!

Amy (who is being so productive at work since getting more sleep at night she is able to actually spend a minute reading mothering.com)


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

sarita: lovely picture!









not much new here.. but i thought i'd come and say hello anyways..


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

It's feb already?? Time pass too fast. DD2 will be one next mth. She won't be a baby no more.









DD1 is sleeping better this wk again. I hope she continues that way. I finally accepted that dd2 will probably be co-sleeping with us for a while. Around 12-2am, i bring her in and nurse her then when she wakes up for another feed, I nurse her again then once she sleeps again , I then put her back in bed so that I can sleep alone for a few hrs. It works for now. I told hubby that after we are done paying for our new sofa that we are buying a queen bed so that we can sleep better. We only have a double. It's a tight fit.

The girls gave me a nice gifts this morning. They both slept past 9:30am. i even had time to take a shower. I usually take my shower at night because I wake up with them.

Sarita







I'll be thinking of your niece and your family.

HI! to everyone


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

Subscribing


----------



## punkprincessmama (Jan 2, 2004)

hey mamas,

Fern, thanks for asking about me









Sarita, love the pic! I am thinking about your niece and your family as well. Keep us updated.

Rynna, thanks for the new thread.

well, this is an interesting time for me. On the one hand I am so blissed out on this pregnancy. I'm almost 21 weeks along and I am nesting like mad. I have been cleaning and organizing and making plans to move furniture. I've been lost in thoughts of this new child taking shape inside me, I feel like we have really connected in the last few days























Recently, my dh lost his job. Then there's been all sorts of family crap to deal with. But none of those things have really phased me for more than a few minutes. I have this deep feeling that everything will work out. I've been able to put my full trust and faith in dh. I feel like I have no worries, and have been consumed with my life as a gestating goddess and mama.

solsticemama, dd told me today "I need water" and I realized, upon hearing that, that it was not the first time she has referred to herself as "I" - I think there have been a handful of times - but it really struck me today because of your beautiful post. This is such an amazing time.

Amy, let us know how your dad is. That is such an amazing story about Georgia!! I'm so glad she is sleeping better too.

Speaking of sleep, there was talk of naps at the end of the other thread, so I wanted to mention Zoom gave up naps in early October. It was a hard adjustment for me at first, though she never napped for very long (I was lucky to get an hour!!) but since she stopped napping she is sleeping so much better. She is asleep by 6:30pm almost every night and sleeps a good 11 - 12 hours. Before she got sick last week she would sleep straight through most nights. So I've learned to live without the naps!!

I hope you all are having a nice weekend


----------



## saritasmile (Sep 5, 2004)

punkprincess









i'm saving the whole paper from yesterday so razi can read about the happenings of the time. the cover story shows a pic of bush w/ the republicans standing and clapping and democrats all sitting. a very symbolic picture, i feel.

anyway today i found my favorite necklace at the bottom of a pile of clean clothes i was digging thru.







i though razi thru it away a few days ago and i traded it for a few slings and was so so bummed. but i have it again, YAY! i'm being a little silly.







sometimes i feel so lost in the identity of being a mother that little special things that are all mine can be very important. i still want to be funky and crazy and bleach my hair but i can't so a special necklace is a big deal. is that weird? i'm not trying to be superficial, i just don't want to be plain.


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

no not weird. i've been wearing the same necklace never take it off for i guess around seven years. the kids break the links and i put it back together. the other day it fell in the toilet and i just put it up but when i looked in the mirror i was confused.

punk, i'm so glad you feel like a gestating goddess. that's how i feel when i'm pg - all-powerful. my husband likes my personality in that state as well and i think that's how i survived his hurt back. i always feel bad when other people tell me that they don't feel that way when pg.

ruby is really different. today at park day she did her park thing which is try to boss me around in the most obnoxious ways and where everything i did was not good enough or right. it seems really real but she stopped screeching and kicking twice just to sweetly exclaim that she saw a dog or a friend of reed's named jacy. i have been dealing with this but in a different flavor with clay in the past year. reed is not even capable of manipulation. perhaps i am harder on her because she is female. so far with the boys i would do whatever they wanted if possible at this age knowing that they did not understand the nuances of the situation, knowing that i was just fostering cooperation for later years and it did okay.
i finally put her in the van where we could all see her with the sliding door open and she happily pretended to drive and be in charge of the van for almost an hour until she climbed out and yelled at me some more. most of the mothers of daughters just nodded in understanding. so i had the beastie boys funky boss song in my head all day. i found some interesting scribbles and a spill on the driver's seat with a napkin on it. i'm not sure if my boys will ever do either of those things!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

punk-- Are you seriously 21 weeks? It seems like just yesterday you were breaking the news....

:LOL I always laughed when people said that my pregnancy with BeanBean was going quickly, becaust it felt like it took years. Miss BooBah has been growing quickly from the very beginnning and it's just so difficult for me to fathom... to think that she's closer to her first birthday than her birth!







My baby!

BeanBean needs a baby doll. Any recommendations? I need something which isn't terribly expensive, very huggable, big enough to be cuddled like a real baby and preferably without really hard parts (in case it gets thrown at his sister, which it inevitably will).


----------



## abranger (Dec 15, 2001)

baby doll-

several of our friends got a very cute caillou doll for their bioys with new babies in the house. he is all soft and a good size for them. it was cheap untder 10 bucks not sure how much exactly.


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

most of the little baby dolls at walmart have fabric bodies and some have fabric arms and legs. they are pretty cheap too. or you could make one with a panty hose head and stuff a zip up onesie and glue or sew it to the head.


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

omg- dd must have said 25-30 new words yesterday. they are just popping popping popping out!!! it is very exciting. i guess she is going through a leap. :LOL (always good when your intuition turns out to be right on)









dd often does not say the last letter of a word- like for fork i don't really hear the k.
is that typical? i bet my diction is not clear to her either, so that is perhaps how it started?

anyway, lots of learning going on around here.
hope all are doing well.


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

lisa, that's funny that K will only say the first part of a word, cause it's the opposite with my little girl. If I ask her "are you hungrey?", she will say "hung-ghee". I guess for H it's easier to just focus on the nouns and the verbs. I don't think she has said "I" yet, but it seems like she does sometimes, when she's upset about the "meemee" and it sounds like "I need the meemee..."


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

Hi mamas









I'm been MIA for a few days, been busy with the cubs. We had a little boy named Nathan here for the weekend- he and his twin brother, and their 16 mo. old brother all had to be split up so their foster parents could move over the weekend. He was really cute, and really good, and he made my kids really good! They were angels all weekend! And it turns out that Nathan is usually the "bad one" when he's around his brothers, so his foster mama was surprised that he was so good over here.







He was a sweetie, and I hope the good vibes have rubbed off on my littles for good, LOL...

They actually have been really good this morning... Sometimes all I hear is crying, from one or the other, at all times. But they've been playing nicely this morning and just a few minutes ago Julianna fell while trying to jump off the Legos box and Zachary came rushing in saying "Nana's fall, a'mon, huwwy!" He grabbed my hand and took me into the room, and then he put both arms around Julianna and kissed her and tried to comfort her while she cried!







They are so very cute together... Even when they flood the bathroom and kitchen by pouring water out of the bathtub...

Julianna has started putting two words together finally! (Can you believe she'll be two at the end of the month???) She's really trying now, and she's so proud of herself when she can find the right word. Her favorite is still "no", of course, but I don't mind. Zachary has been using "I" for a little while now, too. He says "I wanna..." and I repeat him (mostly because I just can't believe he's talking so clearly) and he'll nod yes... It's just weird to hear it. He's so happy to be able to express himself with more clarity now- less confusion is always good when it comes to 2-yr. olds!

They're both in the rocking chair with Daddy, kicking each other (they can't possibly sit STILL, of course), telling each other to "stop it"...


----------



## punkprincessmama (Jan 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy*
punk-- Are you seriously 21 weeks? It seems like just yesterday you were breaking the news....

Yup, I'm twenty one weeks tomorrow









Dh made Zoom an awesome doll when she was about six months old. She loves it to pieces, in fact it needs a bit of surgery at the moment :LOL He used an old pair of jeans (he couldn't wear them anymore due to all the holes in places you wouldn't want holes







) and he stuffed the doll with stuffing from an old pillow. It's very simple and beautiful, which is exactly what we wanted. Oh and incredibly cheap too









Lately Zoomba has been nursing everything - potatoes, books and dolls - it is so freaking cute! She was holding a potatoe the other day and slowly bouncing and shushing it, just like I use to do with her









Oh!! and she felt June Bug kick the other night!!

Life is Good


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

wow.. they are all growing so fast these days.. its sad almost.. but exciting and wonderful at the same time.

we are back at home. i missed my home.. !

my plants were all missing me.. its funny how things wilt when i leave..

elwynn read me a bed time story last night.. of course it was all "diggers..backhoe...dump truck..crane..machines.dirt..buildin'." but it was nice anyways..









so we have decided.. april 1st we are moving to vancouver. into my sisters house. and ive convinced her about not vaccing elwynn.. so thats a relief.im going to look into the homeopathic alternatives..but im really not that concerned. i found out that the blood disease that i had when i was young is linked to the MMR vaccine and it made her very wary..

last night i stared going through elwynns toys and other stuff around the house. i reallyt want to declutter and organise stuff before we move. the house we are moving to is really tiny, but on a lovely street and it has a big covered porch and a fully fenced front and back yard.. im going to put a lot of our things in storage so i want to figure out what we should take and what we should put away. im going to get rd of a ton of books since we have too many and they are sooo heavy to move.

elwynn seems to be having a growth spurt too..so we will be weeding through the clothes drawrs again.

there is a new store on the drive called "dandilion kids" and the woman wants to sell my wolly pants and felted toys.. and im teaching a workshop on the 16th at a big arts gathering.. it should be fun. i hope to learn some new things too..

it snowed here yesterday again.. but now the sun is shining brightly. we are going to walk across town and do some shopping and banking. i lost my bank card while i was away..









hope you all have a nice mornin..

xoxofern and elwynn


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaFern*
im going to get rd of a ton of books since we have too many and they are sooo heavy to move.









books? what kind of books?







we're getting a decent refund this year, and books are definately on the list of "things to do with our refund."









I'm very very excited-- I've been talking with Mike about the knitting and he thinks it'd be a really great idea. Even if I could only make $150/month, it'd be a big help to us.







If things go really well, I'll have to look into getting a website and doing real advertising and stuff like that, but wow, that's totally exciting and cool!














I hope it all works out well, or at least that we'll break even. :LOL Yay! I'm gonna get paid to knit!


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

When I tell Zachary that his baby needs to nurse he always hands the doll ovet to me and says "Mama do it". He already understands that Daddies don't nurse their babies. :LOL


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

rynna: it would probably be cheaper to buy new books ! im pretty far away.. but after i go through them ill tell you waht ive got and see if you want any.. okay?

elwynn and i walked all over town today.. im exhausted! we ran into another MDc momma who recognised us from our pictures~! it was funny. we were planning on getting together soon anyways, but it was still neet.

what oh what am igoing to make this child for dinner. lately he just wont eat anything...


----------



## saritasmile (Sep 5, 2004)

i got to see my little niece on saturday. she's seems pretty okay and they haven't been able to detect any heart problems. she was so sweet, like a candle in the dark, yk? she has horrible reflux problems tho. i think she spits up almost everything she eats. i got her to fall asleep in my arms...









today we watched a little girl from razi's playgroup. the mom had only seen razi at the playgroup so she was rather suprised to see how different razi is when he's at home. he is just wild wild wild!!! at other places he is so sweet and gentle. at home, jumping off the kitchen table, the kitchen counter to the rocking chair, climbing everything. i think i need to change my signature again. and it looks like naps are a thing of the past...







he does go to bed really early tho and he fell asleep literally in 10 min. tonight. can't complain about that, especially when it can take up to 2 hours sometimes (when he's had a nap)

rynna-







YAY!


----------



## velcromom (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abranger*
Still my favorite things she says is 'mommy hold you' when she wants to be picked up. I hope she never learns the correct way to say that











ooh I love that one. ds still says that and also "mommy nurse you!" It is awfully sweet. Especially since he has been making so many leaps and bounds lately into new territories, making him seem like such a big boy sometimes...

Oh, sorry to jump in unannounced... mind another Sagittarian toddler's mama hanging around?


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

BeanBean is being a lovey brother this morning. "I want to hold BooBah all the time!" he says. :LOL







He just wants to hold her and love her and kiss her and hug her all day. What a doll!


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

please do join, velcromom!!


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

hi velcromom..!

i love the " momma hold you" "momma nurse you" too.. elwynn doesnt use "I" or "me" much.. but thats okay with me.. everytime he says something with "you" when he means "me" i just laugh.. he gets really embarassed though! do your little ones get embarassed when they do something cute and you cant help but smile and laugh? he toptally gives me a look then hides his face.. i dont want him to feel like im lauging at him.. you know? it just makes me so happy when he says or does sweet things.

well, our MDC friend who we keep trying to get together with is coming over tomorow.. im going to clean up and figure out what im making for lunch. its a beautiful day and i want to take elwynn to the park to run around.. but its the first day of my Flow so i might just be lazy.. i dont have anyone to take care of me so i better take care of myself.









sarita: aww..








hope you are all well..


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

I just love the new words that DD1 is now using. The funniest one is when she is done eating, she says "not good " instead of "not hungry" or "finnish". Everything is "not good" when she is done. Of course she also says it in french. I guess it is more funny in french. I'm going to miss hearing her says these when she learns to speak better.

My mom came today and she had a few surprises for the girls. She bought a camera for DD1 and a teletubbie for DD2. Well, DD1 has decide that the teletubbie is for her and that she can share the camera with dd2. lol lol She won't let it go! I think that she may want to sleep with it tonight and dethrone her rabbit. Or probably have both of them in bed with her.The second one, for sure. She just love her rabbit. It's the one that says a prayer. Well, her doesn't anymore because it got wash a few times.


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

Welcome, velcromom.

Sarita- Julianna also used to spit up everything she ate. It really awful because she couldn't coordinate sucking/swallowing/breathing so she'd choke and gasp and burp, and spit up everything she just ate, and it was coming out her nose and she'd SCREAM. It was very difficult- especially in the middle of the night, alternating getting up with Zach and Julianna... The only thing I can say is that it will get better with time, so there's nothing your brother can do for your niece right now expect change her clothes 50 times a day...









Well, I've been looking at newborn diapers already... I'm getting excited about TTC, and DH is getting scared :LOL. What did you like to use on your babies as newborns? With changing poops after almost every feeding I want something easy, and something affordable, and something durable. I guess I'm looking for a fun fitted- an alternative to prefolds, even though that will probably make up the bulk of the newborn stash.

Runny noses here today- Zachary's sleaves are gooey so I'm going to throw him into the tub and wash his jammies.


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

i'm no help w/ the diapers. i used all prefolds until i could afford to buy some used fitteds.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

my family payed for a diaper service for the first 6 months with elwynn.. it was really great. after that we used kooshies fitteds.. i found a huge brandnew stash at the local thrift store. he still fits them believe it or not, but we rarely use a diaper any more.

carrie: is there anything that you need for the new baby?


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

Decembersun~ I used almost all indian prefolds for the first few months with samaya. I got some kissaluvs size 0 cause I heard they were soooo great, and I did not like them at all!!! They absorb practically nothing, and they left red marks on her little legs... just like all the other fitteds I got for her. If there is a next time around, i will be using prefolds pure and simple. Diapers with a covered elastic (like mother-ease) are good though, and right now Samaya doesn't like to be lying on her back to get changed (or for anything) so prefolds are hard to get on her. I'm using the same diapers that haeven used now for Samaya.

Or you could try EC.

in other diapering news, I bought a package of Huggies...







: I thought I would never EVER, but they can absorb A LOT, and I'm only using them on Haeven during the night. She was always peeing so much during the night and peeing the bed sometimes if I left the diaper off. She was also getting really bad rashes, and I had to wash her diapers 3 or more times to get the amonnia smell out of em'. Hopefully she will be night trained soon, so I won't have to buy more than one package.

...... Did you ever see how much one of those diapers can hold? I tried yesterday, with a measuring cup.... It was able to absorb 7 CUPS of water, easily. I wonder how many people leave those diapers on their babies all day, cause they are cheap, or don't care, or want to save money or something.


----------



## punkprincessmama (Jan 2, 2004)

Rynna, congrats









December Sun, ttc is great fun isn't it







With Zoom we used all prefolds until she was about 10mos then we switched to mostly MEOS because she was soooo wiggly and miserable during diaper changes. I really like ME dipes, but the OS just weren't absorbent enough for my super soaker. Anyhow, this time around I have a nice stash of infant prefolds, 6 kissaluv 0s (jasanna, im so bummed to hear you didn't like them







) and four small peewells. I think I'm going to leave it at that, I love prefolds on itty bitty babes and I don't have any money anyhow :LOL

Fern, there are some things we need. I'm trying to make a list right now, so I'll get back to you. Thank you so much for asking









Oh and Jazz.... i have known people that only changed their kids 3 times a day (or less!!!) who use disposables!!







It made me crazy even before we had Zoom. I worked at a summer camp and respite program for children with disabilities for over four years, many of these kids were not potty trained, so part of our training was learning how to diaper and hygeine stuff. Anyhow, we were instructed to change the campers at least every three hours, wet/poopy or not. Just out of consideration, and because that area gets very sweaty, at least around here.

p.s. if any of you mamas have suggestions for places to register, I'd love to hear them









p.p.s mamas with 2+ kiddos.... please tell me how you managed to change poopy diapers while pregnant. please. im having a very hard time with this. i dont want zoom to get the impression that poop is bad or she is bad for pooping.... but the smell is SO BAD, oh please help me!!


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

punk~ I have a kissaluv that has a snap missing if you want it... and two other NB dipes. Did you look into the ayurveda site? Did you try to decrease your pitta, and now do you have peaceful dreams? Hope you found some valuable info on there.


----------



## punkprincessmama (Jan 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Mamajaza**
punk~ I have a kissaluv that has a snap missing if you want it... and two other NB dipes.









thanks Jasanna!!







PM me so we can work something out









Quote:


Originally Posted by **Mamajaza**
Did you look into the ayurveda site? Did you try to decrease your pitta, and now do you have peaceful dreams? Hope you found some valuable info on there.

I did check out the link you gave me and skimmed through that page. I love spicey food, love it love it love it!! But I gave it up for awhile and the dreams did go away! Yesterday I indulged, although not too much, and while I didn't have any disturbing dreams, I had one that made me feel so sad, I actually woke up crying







You know, I just don't remember feeling things SO intensely during my first pregnancy. This time around has been so different from the first one. I'm not sure if every pregnancy is different (in such drastic ways too!) or if this time feels so differently because I'm having a boy??







My mom thinks its the second reason







I guess we'll find out in June :LOL


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

Yay, I'm glad you found that Ayurveda works







I can tell from your pics that you are quite a pitta person (red hair, freckles..) so that's why you crave spicey foods. Usually people of one dominant dosha really crave the foods which aren't really that good for them.... I'm pretty Vataish, and crave the dry foods like chips.

I felt TOTALLY different in my pregnancy with S, so I assumed she would be a boy... not the case. I was shocked. I could watch scary movies (Kill Bill)with her, but with H, any sort of stressful dialouge (Star Wars)I couldn't handle... So I figured I had a lot more testosterone going through my blood.:LOL

I'll PM you about the dipes...


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

Yes, I bought a Kissaluvs size 1 a long time ago to try out and it was very soft, but not very absorbent. They aren't very expensive though, so that helps. Thanks for all the help, mamas. I am sticking with the usual prefolds, and I want to try some MEs... I've wanted to try some MEOSs ever since Sarita changed Razi at my house. They look pretty cool- nice and easy- and SO affordable!







With Zachary I LOVED Growing Greens fitteds- they look adorable tie-dyed. Of course I want a few x-small Fuzzi Bunz, they are so nice for car rides or outings. And I can't wait to get little wool covers... Darn it, I'm spending money in my head already.

Jasanna- I sprinkle some 20 Mule Team Borax in with the laundry soap when I wash the diapers, and it really helps with the ammonia smell. I couldn't live without it. It's only a few bucks for a box, in the laundry aisle.

Carrie, I'm excited for you! Any names picked out yet? Let us know what we can do for you. Even if we're far away from you, we can send you things you need.









Where is Rose? And Casina? Quiet days lately...

And RACHEL are you still here? Busy with the Cloth Etc., I suppose. We miss you!











































:
















Sorry, I'll quit playing with the smilies now!


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

i second that decembermom-anything you need carrie, we will do our bestest to help out..







its so neet to "see" some of you pregnant with your next one.. it brings so many memories back.

i have a friend who is having her baby any time. i havn't seen her for a few months. she lives in washington and i don't get over there much and she doesn't come here often. the last time i saw her we spent lots of time lying around feeling the baby flip around. i dreamed about her the other night. i couldnt stop thinking about her and i almost *knew* that she was having her baby. the truth is i have no idea if she has yet, but something in my heart tells me she has. it makes me feel weepy and happy all at the same time. just like when i think about elwynn's birth. og i hope i'll get to do it all again some day. i really do.


----------



## punkprincessmama (Jan 2, 2004)

Oh mamas, I am feeling the love from you all and basking in it





















Thank you all. I will let you know what we need when I get it all sorted out









dh took some wonderful pics of me today, I have to download them and then decide where to post them (I am leaning towards posting them in the msn group instead of here) I cant wait to share them with you all.

dd was making me laugh all afternoon. She has such attitude! I love it.

I've been wondering about casina, rose and rachel too. Miss you mamas!!

We have a first name picked out for this babe either way, and if it's a boy, at the moment we have an entire name picked out. Of course, that's subject to change :LOL I love names, before Zoom came along I kept lists of names that I loved. I haven't really had a chance to do that since she was born (much more important stuff to do!) Anyhow, we aren't sharing names just yet







With M. we didn't tell anyone but my mom our names before she was born. She only found out because she wore me down.


----------



## saritasmile (Sep 5, 2004)

mamajaza, sounds like we have the same kind of dipe problem. razi's been using disposibles at night for a long time, i use 7th generation tho. razi was even getting amonia burn rash. yuck!! the borax didn't work for me but it's a good idea to try.

Leah, if razi is done with dipes by the time you need them, maybe we could work something out. i was planning on getting rid of them after potty training. i won't need to be keeping them around as i think it will be awhile.

which brings me to the next subject, punk, i'm not even going to begin ttc until razi can dookie in the big potty, wipe himself successfully, and flush on his own! :LOL i babysat while i was prego and i'd always put a bucket next to the changing table when i was there.







it's really horrible when it's not even your own kid! maybe you could change her right next to a fan and just turn it on right by your face while changing. i dunno, just a thought...

razi has been peeing on the floor the last 2 days. i have no idea why all the sudden after months and months of not and so i'm hoping it's a small regression before a giant leap forward into completly trained...ya right,huh?







:LOL
oh ya razi also wants to wipe himself after #2 in the potty. i'm glad he's so independant ( and loves to wash his hands)


----------



## saritasmile (Sep 5, 2004)

uh, leah i just reread my post and realized you may not *want* my stinky dipes. i guess if you can get the stink out you can have them :LOL


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Poopy pants-- :LOL Well, if it couldn't wait until Mike was home, I removed the diaper as quickly as possible (while holding my nose), put it into a sealed container and put BeanBean in the shower. I let him stand in the shower for a bit so the worst of the poop would run off, and then I'd hold my breath and wash him. When Mike got home, he'd deal with the actual diaper. If it *could* wait for Mike to get home, it did. It was while I was pregnant that Mike started washing diapers, and he decided that poopy diapers were best not only shaken out into the toilet but rinsed in the sink. He's been doing that ever since.

I only threw up once while chaning him. Yikes, the smell of that one!









As for newborn diapers-- BooBah was much smaller than I was expecting her to be; like, fully two pounds smaller. None of the diapers or covers that I had except for one x-small Fuzzi Bunz fit her at all for the first two weeks. After that, i was able to put her in newborn proraps, but the infant prefolds were still too big so I ended up using the cheap gerber flatfolds that I had around, and some of the k-mart prefolds. They held enough pee in the beginning, and they didn't make her legs stick straight out or come all the way up to her neck.

She wore those for quite a while; when she was able to wear a small cover, we used more infant prefolds. I only moved up to the premium prefolds when she was big enough for a medium cover; a medium cover didn't work over an infant prefold (she was too small) but it worked over the giant ones.









She's still in a medium, but she's got chubbier thighs than BeanBean so unlike her brother she may need a large someday. BeanBean can still wear a medium on those odd occasions when we find it necessary to put him in a diaper.


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

sarita~ do the "natural" disposables absorb enough to not leak? I will probably buy some once this package I have is gone. I can't imagine people who buy disposables full-time... they're so expensive.

(Maybe TMI for some)Well, I woke up this morning to a very uncomfortable tummy. I threw up and etcetera. Marty had the same thing the other day, but we thought it was food poisoning, I guess not. I REALLY hope that the babies don't get sick too! What fun that would be, changing diarrea diapers and being puked on repeatedly. I've never had that happen to us before.

Punk~ your package is all ready as of yesterday, but now that I'm not feeling too great, I don't know if I'll get it off today or on monday.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

ive woken up to elwynn barfing right down the front of my shirt a couple of times.. its gross, let me tell you..

i cant wait to see the pics carrie!


----------



## abranger (Dec 15, 2001)

GA had something yesterday too. She threw up at 2 am 5 am and 9 am yesterday. I stayed home with her and she basically sat/slept on the couch all day watching TV with her head in my lap. Also had a mild fever (99.8). She was hungry at dinner and starting be herself. This morning Dh was prepared to stay home with her but she seemed 100% so she went to day care. I have spoken to them twice today and she seems fine. Weird quick bug ...I would suspect it was something she ate except for the fever.

Amy


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

i used 7 generation dipes for a short while. i never had any problems w/ them leaking, and had more of a clear conscious using them. but they were a bit costly. i think i got them on the internet cheaper then the hfs prices.
i hated other disposable brands for the obvious- but also as they left these yuchy pellets on my dd's skin. the plastic absorbie pellet thingies. disgusting!

i was so glad when i could afford fitteds and fleece!!!
If i had to do it over, i would have bought or made some fleece liners and used them w/ my prefolds, to keep my dd's bum dryer.

sorry your dc are feeling yuchy, and some moms are yuchy too. there seems to be a lot of flu type stuff going around. and a loto f enviromental yuch too.

gotta run....


----------



## abranger (Dec 15, 2001)

We use 7th generation when we travel but we used to use Tushies which we like much better but can't find anymore. The 7th generation has the same type of fillers as regular disposables they are just not bleached white. The Tushies are made with wood pulp and cotton fillers. They were more expensive than the 7th gen but since we only used them for traveling it was worth it to us.

7th generation seems to be a bit cagey about what's insde their dipes but 'absorbent polymers ' means plastic pelets to me.

Amy


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

oh right amy- yeah- that actually is the brant we used. i couldn't remember it so i thought my mind was just screwy :LOL we did use 7 gen. wipes for a bit tho.


----------



## saritasmile (Sep 5, 2004)

ya the 7th gen do have pelllets but i have never found any actually on razi. they do absorb more cuz of the gels. you can get a coupon for $2 off on there website. i'm not real fond of tushies but that's just me.


----------



## punkprincessmama (Jan 2, 2004)

Rynna, the shower idea is a good one, thank you! Dh is on diaper duty when he is home which+
is such a relief for me. I have come close to throwing up a few times allready....

Fern, I keep meaning to congratulate you - that is so wonderful about the little shop that wants to carry your pants and felted toys. Hooray! Also, I'm quite sure you will have more babies, all in good time









I hope to get the pics up over the weekend. Shutterfly was giving me major problems yesterday









Jazz, I hope you feel better soon







Take care of yourself and don't worry about me! June Bug will be baking a bit longer









Sorry about all the sickies going around mamas


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Hi mamas. I'm here but for some reason I don't feel inclined to say much







. Sorry to hear about all the sick mommas and babes.

Rynna, did you ever find a doll for your ds?


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

I really like the Tushies disposables, or I like Huggies. Julianna is a super soaker, and she has been using disposables at night her whole life. I could have changed her cloths 2-3 times per night, but I was just lazy. She was drinking bottles during the night, and peeing so much, that she'd just soak through. Even a double-stuffed Fuzzi Bunz!

Zachary's out with Daddy today, so it's just me and the girls at home. They're in the tub together, and they might stay there until bed time :LOL. Do your kiddos love tubby time too? Mine are little fish!








Good evening, mamas...


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

Jasanna, I just read your extended birth story and sheesh... I am just speechless...


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **solsticemama**
Rynna, did you ever find a doll for your ds?
















I haven't been able to walk around Wal-mart without kids hassling me to leave, and I haven't seen anything online in my budget. If I felt more confident with my sewing machine, I might make him a rag doll, but I don't.







*sigh* It's bummer. I'm still looking, though.


----------



## hjohnson (Mar 2, 2004)

We are the land of sick people right now. Poor Christopher is suffering from double ear infections, a sinus infection, and conjunctivitis. David on the other hand is dealing with croup. I have a cold so DH is sleeping on the couch.

Christopher hit 2 years and 3 months and all of the sudden he is down right onery! He is trying to push every button I have. I blaming part of it on him being sick off and on all winter long. It has been a long winter! He gets sick and then passes it to David who passes it to me.

It is amazing how more and more he is leaving the baby years behind and entering the kid years. Out of the blue a couple weeks back, he was counting to 11. I have no hand in that. DH put a photo album together for him from our visit to Colorado over Thanksgiving and now Christopher on sight can tell us the names of each person he sees. We don't get out to Colorado very often so we figured a photo album would be a good way for Christopher to remember his relatives. Christopher is starting to say "I" a lot but he hasn't said "me" yet. My favorite phrase of his is "kitty". He can't say the "k" sound yet so he goes around saying "titty titty titty" although it sounds like "tiddy tiddy tiddy" :LOL You should of seen the look on my friend's face the first time she heard him say "kitty". She looked quite disgusted until I told her he was calling for the cat. :LOL

David is blowing me away in his physical accomplishments. He was pushing up on his hands and knees and rocking back and forth like he wants to crawl last week. He just turned 5 months this past Thursday. He keeps me guessing that's for sure. Grant and I are taking bets on whether he will crawl first or sit up first. Poor little guy will get up on his hands and knees and then since he can't figure out how to actually crawl yet, will do a face plant into the carpet when he tries to move forward. He tries to move his knees and his hands stay in place.


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

Decembersun.. it was just natural. We are all birthing goddesses deep down inside, but thanks for the compliment









Haeven learned a new word the other day........ puke....... fun, fun, fun.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

Carrie: thanks







im really excited about having my stuff in dandilion kids too!

on sat. coming up im teaching a workshop on felting at a farmers market conference and then if they like the stuff im doing i could geti nvited to sell my things at the trout lake farmers market (which is a huge one right near where ill be moving) its hard to get into, so im really hoping it will go well.. soon i can say good-bye to welfare i hope!

well, elwynn is hungry "need it hungry" ? so i best be off..








s to all the sicks babies and mommas.. spring will be here soon!


----------



## hjohnson (Mar 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaFern*







s to all the sicks babies and mommas.. spring will be here soon!

It can't get here soon enough!


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

here the bulbs are all up. its been pretty lovely the last few days.. sun shining.. warm. i'll pass some on to you!


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

Well, Mr. Bobby Addict hasn't nursed in 4 days!!!









It's bittersweet... I can't explain it. He curls up with me to rock to sleep and he pats me, and grabs my hair, and it's almost more intimate than when he'd nurse to sleep. He seems happier, too. Almost less anxious and testy without the bobby. Maybe I was doing it to him? Passing on something in the milk? Who knows. I never thought nursing would end, I kind of wanted a break, but now that he's not nursing it's pretty weird...

Zachary is sick. Not sure if it's an ear infection, or a virus, or what. High fever and clear runny nose. He's not eating or drinking very much, so I've been watching him closely. It's the first time he's been sick without having breastmilk!


----------



## hjohnson (Mar 2, 2004)

I hope Zachary feels better soon!


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

hello mammas!

i've been slightly ill, clay is fighting it with undending whinyschreeching and ruby has green goo but happy go lucky. i'm confused that it is sunday. i think i lost a day or two. and then otherwise i'm preoccupied with my garden sickness. i'm still trying to finalize another seed order and then i bought some plants like fruit trees and shrubs that really need to be planted but it is raining tons. last week i completely double dug my herb garden and then it rained for two days straight so i couldn't work out the aching muscles i acquired. reed had kung fu madness since his studio did lion dance performances (for lunar calendar new year) every few days and kung fu exhibitions like him doing a back hand spring with a one finger spot.
garden sickness means i'm trying to worry about the world in my own way and i end up obsessing about sustainability and such. haven't done that in a long time. somewhere in there i didn't have any coffee friends over and didn't buy coke so i had a caffeine headache withdrawal for a few days.

ruby is still of course awesome. she has the most musical voice which is suddenly sprouting sentences. deadly accurate sentences. i'm working to develop a better attitude with toilet training. apparently she has spent more time watching dad, and the boys trained by dad. they lollygag at the toilet. reading and using up toilet paper. i'm about to relegate everyone to washcloths only or forbid her from the toilet period. or just give up and stay out of the way and just clean up whatever. the latter is more likely to happen because i really don't believe in interference of bodily functions. i suppose it is technically warm enough for her to be naked all the time. oh yeah, that's not the problem. and lately my boys get wild when they are naked and it gets loud and annoying and nakedness is contagious. i just want her to get off the one toilet we have when someone actually needs it and quit overflowing it.

so see? i'm still crazy. but still here.









casina


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

nice to hear from you! we missed you!

sorry that you aren't feeling well..


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

I've missed hearing from you casina, and I'm very glad you're still crazy.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

BeanBean had a haircut!







It was really difficult for me, but he's been asking for a few weeks now for "hair like BooBah's" so yesterday I let his grandmother cut it. He told me this morning, "I like my grandma hair."







He just looks so much older now!







This is not helping me to not want another baby so quickly! Good grief, they grow up fast.

At least he still nurses a lot. I get to hold him while he's nursing and think, he's still just a little guy after all.









This afternoon, I nursed him in a store and an employee came and asked me to "do that in the restroom." I looked her dead in the eye and said, very calmly and in a quiet voice, "Do you eat in the restroom?" She said, "no, but other customers are complaining that you're back here doing this." I smiled and nodded and said "Okay, but it's against the law for you to ask me to move." "Could you at least cover up a bit?" (this was curious, as I was very well covered up; if you could see two square inches of boob it was a lot. BeanBean was in the sling, so the rest of me was totally covered.) I said, "I'm as covered as I need to be," and smiled very politely. She wisely let it drop.









Mike was totally impressed with how well I handled it, he said he just felt himself getting really angry and asked if I'd rehearsed that conversation because it felt so well planned to him. In truth I hadn't. I've never had anything like that happen before, in two years of nursing in public.







I just figured that people weren't going to make comments out loud, certainly not go whining to a manager that someone had exposed themselves.







Ah, well, it's all good. BeanBean got his nursie and felt better, and then we left the store.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

rynna: awesome job handling that stupid woman! i always think about what i would do if someone said anything to me about nursing in public.. i'd like to think that id be all momma bear and tell them where they can stick their demented oppinions of where a child should be fed.. but im not sure if i really could or not. i guess ill know when it happens..
















s for the haircut.. ! i dont think i could cut elwynn's hair. i would cry







.. but i always say that if he asks me i will.. ( i really hope that he never does!!) it will grow back though! its so sad when they grow up.. bittersweet.. *sigh*


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

rynna.. I looked at your new pictures. beanbean sure looks like a "big boy" now. It must have been hard to get his hair cut. You are looking well, and boobah is super cute







My little girl barely has enough hair to cover her eyes yet, so I'm sure I won't have to deal with the first hair cut for quite awhile yet.

I can't believe that someone would tell you to nurse in the restroom! How rude. I've never had that happen to me, but my toddler is gynormous, so I think it really shocks people when they see her nurse:LOL. She looks like she's 3 or more.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

:LOL BeanBean sounds three when he speaks, has a look on his face that says he's four a lot of the time, and is perfectly average-sized for a two year old twin. We've actually encountered three or four sets of twins at the playground, all within a few weeks of his age; BeanBean is usually exactly the same size as the smaller one.







:LOL

He looks like a miniature four year old most of the time, even moreso since his haircut.







But he absolutely loves it, and tells me all the time, so I guess we did the right thing.

In retrospect, I'm kind of glad I was confronted about NIP. I've always thought I would just deal with it, but secretly I wondered if I wouldn't just cringe and go out to the car or something. Now I know!


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

Wow, Eli looks so different with his short hair! I'm never cutting Zachary's, someone else will have to do it when I'm not around... I know I'll cry.
I've already trimmed Julianna's so it wouldn't be in her eyes, but I need to take her in and have someone professional do a real cut soon. Her hair is so weird- it's like a big helmut on her head and the hair just hangs down. Lucky for her it is thick and shiny, with curls in the back. I'll get her a cute little layered cut somewhere- I'd screw it up if I tried to do it!


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Casina, glad to have you back.

Leah, how is the non-nursing going?

Well isn't that interesting, I had Mukti's hair cut too, on Thursday. Despite subtle comments from family and friends over the year, which I ignored, and the usual 'how old is your little girl?' from strangers, I felt no inner compunction to cut it. I loved the sweet curls. But then last week all of a sudden it felt like the right time. Partly I think it was due to Mukti's strong dislike of having his hair washed. It had been washed only once in 6 weeks and the longer it got the more obvious this was becoming. So I called our friend who is a stylist and who has a little boy Mukti's age and we went over and she cut it while he played with Simon's train. So as it was being cut I thought of you Rynna 'cause I know you wanted to wait till Eli was 3. And I thought of Elwynn too with his long curls. But when it was done Mukti looked sooo sweet, shorn and more beautiful. I didn't







'cause it just felt so right to do it YK, nor did I feel any nostalgia as I thought I would. But I have to say that lately, with the full sentences and engagement in his world, I'm having a hard time finding the litttle baby in him, which I do feel some nostalgia about.

I'll try and post a couple of pics soon.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

eli's hair is sweet rynna..









oohh! its all happing too soon! maybe for the ones who have other small ones it isnt so hard, but i must say its hard for me.. i want him to stay little and nursey and snuggly and cute forever. i dont want to wake up one morning and have a stinky boy armpit in my face! i dont want to even think about the day that he is too old to give me kisses..

but its not happening yet and i love every second of his sweetness..

his new thing is licking me.. he sneaks up on me and licks my face and any skin that is bare.. its gross! the more i squeel the harder he licks me.. its really funny.. cute, funny and disgusting!

today we are going to chill with some other MCD mommas at an indoor play place near here. ive met 2 other MDC mommas lately. its pretty cool.. we will meet more today.

to all of you who celebrate valentines day we send you lovin.. and even if you dont we still send it..


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **solsticemama**
Leah, how is the non-nursing going?

I am a different person now, and so is Zachary... Now that we don't have nursing we are finding other ways to get close and snuggle... But it's very different. Change is good, and different is good, but it's still weird. I find myself kissing him more, and smelling his hair, and just enjoying every moment I can of how he is right now because he won't be this way for long...

I guess I'd better change my smiley in my sig, huh?







:







Who am I now that I'm not a nursing mother?

Fern- Zachary has been sticking his tongue out a LOT lately, and "wagging" it back and forth at me, it is SO funny because I've never seen him do that before, and I don't know where he got it. But it's really cute, and I half expect him to lick me when he does it.









Happy Valentine's Day to you mamas. DH is cooking dinner for me- chicken parmigian and fetuccini alfredo. I'll have to put on my stretchy pants tonight, :LOL


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

wow- lots of response! Casina- glad to hear from you. sorry you're not feeling well.
Rynna- Congrats on how you handled the NIP situation. I can only hope it would handle it so well, w/ such inner strength and calm. i think my first reaction would be to tell whoever to frill off. ok, maybe not, but on the inside i would be thinking that.









Rose- Does mukti dislike water on his head, period? because i've never used shampoo on dd's hair- we just rinse it w/ water when we bathe- which is 2-3 x a week, or occassionally more. she is not keen on having it rinsed, but let's me do it while i count to three, and then it's over.







her hair always smells yummy. not that i'm biased or anything.

i was just thinking this morning that i don't think dd will ever stop nursing.







it seems far far far away. she is nursing less over all, but still consistantly and esp at nap time and at/during the night.

her vocab continues to increase, and her love of books is frightening close to how i was as a child. she read sat and sun all day long. i mean, all day long. book after book after book. she hasn't done any puzzles in like 4 days, and she loved puzzles!!

dd continues to be very small, but dh and i are both shortie pants, so i expect it. One of these days she'll weigh over 25#, right? :LOL

much love to everyone!!!!


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

oh, punkprincessmama, glad your pregnancy is going well, even if you are having some life stressers. keep on breathing!!


----------



## abranger (Dec 15, 2001)

GA has cut waaaay back on nursing. she is maybe 2 times in 24 hours right now. the other day i was putting her to sleep (dh usually does this except i come up to nurse her if I am home)I go all ready to nurse her and she said no mommay i want to lay down.....then she put her head on the pillow and went to sleep never thought I would see the day


----------



## saritasmile (Sep 5, 2004)

hi mamas!! we're all sick here too! what is going on? razi was only awake for 6 hours yesterday. usually nothing slows him down. he's nursing right now. it's really hard to type w/ a squirmy toddler on me!!


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mona*

Rose- Does mukti dislike water on his head, period? because i've never used shampoo on dd's hair- we just rinse it w/ water when we bathe- which is 2-3 x a week, or occassionally more. she is not keen on having it rinsed, but let's me do it while i count to three, and then it's over.







her hair always smells yummy. not that i'm biased or anything.

It's water on his head in any form. If I could even just use water that would be fine with me. I tried a visor, nursing in the tub. Nothing worked. So yesterday I thought I'd try again and with the short hair it was a breeze. Still had to use the visor and nurse but only few tears and nothing compared to what it used to be. So I'm thinking perhaps the feeling of all that wet hair down his back and around his neck and ears may have been a big part of the problem.

Leah, glad to hear it's going well for both you and Z.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mona*
she is nursing less over all, but still consistantly and esp at nap time and at/during the night.

That's about where we're at. Some days seem more intense than others. Some days my ability to accomodate this intensity is wide and other days it takes alot of effort. It rarely has to do with how much ds is nursing either which I find interesting. My experience has consistently been that the ability to surrender to the act of Mothering is both a grace and a discipline. There is always interface between these two qualities, they are always co-existing but at any given time one usually seems more pronounced YK. For me getting a good night's sleep is often but not always a factor, eating well and drinking enough water probably helps more than I realize and getting a few good lungfuls of fresh, clean air can do wonders. But I'm thinking more and more it has to do with getting one or two of the 'important' needs met. What's important to the mama may be frivolous to someone else but we each know what little things allow us to feel just a breath or two more spacious. I think it's both wise and important to try and make room for that. I'm also finding that spending more than a small amount of time on the computer tends to be depleting rather than sustaining. Much as I enjoy and connect on MDC there comes a point where it doesn't nourish YK.

Just a few thoughts from this mama on a cold and grey rainy afternoon in February.


----------



## velcromom (Sep 23, 2003)

We just got over a flu, all four of us... ds2 had a fairly easy time. It was our first of the winter and hopefully it's the last. Wash those hands!









Ds2 is having a rough week... I was thinking about how he was only nursing maybe 4x a day, and of course just as I get used to that he has a day he wants to nurse every 3 hours. And for a looong time.... last night we had half hour nursing session. Also having some very intense tantrums too... I'm feeling good and rested and handling it well, though, he's been sleeping all night lately.









Rynna, what an awesome response to that rude employee. I hope I can be as calm and collected if I am ever confronted that way. Yours is a model response.







May I keep it in my file of resources for my NIP project?

Ds was scheduled for a grandma haircut this weekend but things got busy and it didn't happen. Soon! I just hope Granny D isn't mad that Grandma M gets to do the first hair cut. LOL isn't that the last thing I should worry about, Grandparent Rivalry!!:LOL


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

lisa, i also wonder if elwynn will ever weigh 25 LBS.. hes still 21..









we had a play get together today. i twas pretty nice.. just 3 of us and our kids, but it was awesome to haqve some momma company.


----------



## saritasmile (Sep 5, 2004)

rynna- beanbean is so cute. how much more like a boy he looks w/ a haircut. has he been acting differently? i've known 2 boys that went from tons of hair to none (actually shaved) and definely behaved differently for awhile. (by the way right on with the NIP confrontation, i only hope i could be so calm and collected. i think you get the point across a lot more effectively when you don't use cuss words) i just hope no one says anything to me cuz i just might







:

rose-what about mukti? any difference?

razi doesn't really have enough hair to really cut. he has one little curly q in the back of his head, like a little duck. i don't even want to think about him wanting it cut.









rose i really know what you mean about the computer thing. it really sucks me in. even right now i should be doing something else (sewing).

okay- good night!

and welcome and hello velcromom ( a little late







)


----------



## hjohnson (Mar 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaFern*
lisa, i also wonder if elwynn will ever weigh 25 LBS.. hes still 21..









we had a play get together today. i twas pretty nice.. just 3 of us and our kids, but it was awesome to haqve some momma company.









Fern, I don't think Christopher will ever get past 27lbs. He has been 27lbs for the last year. He just gets taller. He is 35 inches tall.

I will







when and if Elwynn's hair gets cut. I love his curls. Christopher got his first haircut when he was 15 months old. It was getting so thick it looked like he had a bowl on his head. I







because he never grew any curls. I was hoping he would. I had someone tell me that it looks like David will have curls. I don't know. Currently he has a piece of hair that sticks straight up. He reminds me of Alfalfa.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *velcromom*
Rynna, what an awesome response to that rude employee. I hope I can be as calm and collected if I am ever confronted that way. Yours is a model response.







May I keep it in my file of resources for my NIP project?









Sure!







Part of me is amazed at how well things went; I think it was prolactin in large part. My milk had just let down before she came up to me. :LOL

BeanBean has not been acting any differently, except that he doesn't pull on his hair anymore and doesn't complain about it being in his eyes or ask to have it cut. Whenever he sees himself in the mirror, he says "I love my grandma hair!" :LOL It's really cute. He's definately pleased with it, when he sees it and in the shower and when his sister pulls on it. It looks a lot darker now that it's short, though he's still got a lot of red highlights. My brother and mom say he looks like a little Vulcan.







I think he looks like a big boy.









Rose-- Part of me felt like it was the right time. I think it was just that it was so obviously the right time for _him_ that I felt like it would be wrong of me to try to fight it. He knew what he was saying and he meant it, so even though I wasn't ready, I knew deep down that he was and I really had to let him take that step.

Fern-- I am having an exceptionally difficult time with BeanBean growing up so quickly, despite the presence of Miss BooBah. The big problem is that BooBah is also growing up quickly, even more quickly than BeanBean did. She will sit quietly and observe and then speak, but only after she's sure she can say what she means. She never sat around and went "ma ma ma ma da da da da," but one day she just opened her mouth and said "Dada!" and pulled on Mike's arm to get his attention. She says "I love you" and many other phrases clearly enough that non-family members understand her; she thinks she can walk. She's been crawling longer than any of the other babies in her birthday group, despite the fact that she's one of the youngest (there's even a baby exactly a month older!) and she may have also been the first to pull up. She prefers solid food to nursies already, and only nurses when she's upset, not feeling well, very tired, in the middle of the night, and when she's ravenously hungry (and then she'll nurse just long enough to calm down and tell me what she really wants).

In short, she's extremely gifted and remarkable, and growing up so quickly that I find myself torn: I desperately want another baby right now, but I know that now is really not the best time for a number of reasons. Both of my kids seem to be taking off like a runaway train and I feel superfluous a lot of the time.







Part of me is relieved when BooBah cries when I leave the room, because I think "thank goodness, she still needs me for something." For the same reason, I find myself greatful that BeanBean wants to nurse so often (he is certainly not giving up the boob any time soon!); it lets me know that he is still a baby, despite the fact that he looks, speaks, and in many ways behaves like a small child.

And now, for today's big news: BeanBean had his first stitch today. Not stitches, he's only got one. :LOL He ran ahead of me outside and slipped in the nasty slush that was all over the sidewalk and hit his head. He told me that he bumped his head and I kissed him and reminded him that this was why he shouldn't run away from mamma on slippery days. He walked past me back to the door to pick up a toy, and I kept walking to put BooBah into the car. I turned around to get BeanBean and saw the back of his jacket, and it looked like he had some dark, slimy stuff on it. I was just thinking that maybe his jacket had some jelly on it and wondering how that happened when he came closer to me and I saw it on his shoulder and realized it was blood. Once again, I amazed myself with my sense of calm as I searched his bloody hair for the injury.

It was very small, only about 7.5 mm long, but fully 2 mm "open." I wiped it off with a washcloth I had in the car and got a good look. It was a bit swollen around the cut, and it bled a lot but I know that head injuries bleed like crazy so that didn't phase me. I just wiped it off his jacket and head and hair and asked him how he felt. He said simply, "I bumped my head. I want to get in the minivan, it's time to go to Nanny's house." :LOL So we went, and I called his doctor and asked if he needed to go to the ER for this little injury which looked to me like it could maybe take a stitch or maybe a butterfly.

The doc and I talked about it, and we decided that because it was still bleeding (it wouldn't stop oozing), it would need a stitch. BeanBean wasn't happy about it at all, he kept saying "I'm finished, I'm finished with the doctors, I need to go to my Nanny's house!"







But he did really well, and got his sticker and I got him a cookie on our way out.









I actually got my first stitches when I was just a few months older than BeanBean is now. I remember the event like it was yesterday. I still have the scar on my forehead.


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

s to Eli

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saritasmile*

rose-what about mukti? any difference?


You know I have noticed a difference but it's not to do with Mukti it's me. All of a sudden last night I felt in my body, he's not a baby anymore. It's like my mothering bones suddenly tuned into the fact that he really isn't a baby, he's a little boy. And then there was the feeling of







that all you mommas talked about. Perhaps it's a delayed reaction to the haircut :LOL But there has definitely been an inner shift that even dh has commented on. Of course I could have been responding to that shift when I decided to have his hair cut. Who knows







as mommas, the dance we do with our 'babies' is so interconnected and we're constantly weaving and being woven by that interconnection.


----------



## punkprincessmama (Jan 2, 2004)

hey mamas, im still here...just not enough time to say all that I want to say right now. I too am having a hard time with how fast Zoomba is growing right now, definetley not a baby anymore.

Rose, thank you for the beautiful PM. It made me cry







I promise to write you soon.


----------



## hjohnson (Mar 2, 2004)

Rynna, Christopher got 5 stitches when he was 20 months old. I was sitting on the couch and he was sitting next to me. I got up to check on dinner, he tried to grab onto me, and ended up falling forward and cutting his chin on our glass coffee table (it now has a rubber edge on it). He now has a nice little scar just below his bottom lip. Of course all this happened on DH's birthday. We ended up going to the ER to get Chris stitched up since it was after hours.


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

Well, I love you all, but don't have much to say...







s to solsticemama & Mukti, my how our litte ones are growing up as we speak. And







s to Rynna and BeanBean, glad the injury wasn't any worse than a 1-stitch job.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

what a brave little guy eli is..







s to both of you.

i went out to a bar last night! well, a pub.. to see some friends bands play for a benefit for political stuff going on in vancouver.. lawyers fee's and support for political prisoners.. anyways.. i drank and got slightly drunk.. i had a great time. its been SOOO long since ive done that. elwynn went to my moms place and he had a blast. i got home after 2am







: and elwynn was snuggled up between my mom and dad fast asleep. it was soo cute! i recconected with a bunch of old friends.. it was rad. i even got a neck rub from a cute boy







he is a great friend of mine and we have always kinda had crushes on eachother







so that was fun. i feel hungovwer but i think its more from the loud music and late night. i had to take the bus back to my momas and i thought that there was one at 2 or so.. but i had missed that one so another bus driver drove me off his route so i would be closer to where i was going . it was so nice.

but i have to admit i missed elwynn! im not very good at going out without him. i get empty arm syndrome within minutes.


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaFern*
i get empty arm syndrome within minutes.

i love that phrase!! and i am the same.


----------



## saritasmile (Sep 5, 2004)

why is it when you get a break it's so hard to take? :LOL and i don't get breaks very often! i went out awhile ago and left razi w/ dp. it was weird and i had to remind myself not to keep talking about him


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

Awwwww...


----------



## punkprincessmama (Jan 2, 2004)

sounds like fun fern! wish I could have gone with you









Zoomba has been going out with her daddy a lot lately, and its nice for awhile. I enjoy the quiet house, or the loud music, depending on my mood, and I love being able to "get things done" but like you mamas, after a bit, I just start to miss her.
She of course, is just fine with out me. Dh and I were talking about this the other night. She is getting so independent and able to take comfort from dh, in fact sometimes she prefers him over me. It is a hard adjustment for me to go from being her world to just part of it. I know it's normal and healthy and yada yada yada. But knowing that doesn't make it any easier.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

while i was pregnant with boobah, beanbean became much more attached to daddy. after she was born, he came right back to the milk. :LOL


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

i was totally talking about elwynn the whole time.. luckily my friends love elwynn a lot, so they are happy to hear what he is doing, saying lately. they all wished that he was there..







he is the life of the party wherever he goes.and i generally dont go places without him

i feel sad when he is okay without me. i know it sounds weird, but i want to think that he still really needs me.. but when my mom is involved he is very okay without me..









last night she took him skating with her other kids and he loved it..fell asleep but when he got home he wanted boob. thats all he needs from me. boob. i feel like a big boob some days. :LOL


----------



## punkprincessmama (Jan 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaFern*
...but when he got home he wanted boob. thats all he needs from me. boob. i feel like a big boob some days. :LOL

At least you still have that much!! :LOL Zoom is down to 1 - 3 nursings a day.

Rynna, did BeanBean cut back on nursing when you were pregnant?


----------



## hjohnson (Mar 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saritasmile*
why is it when you get a break it's so hard to take? :LOL and i don't get breaks very often! i went out awhile ago and left razi w/ dp. it was weird and i had to remind myself not to keep talking about him
















DH won a 4 day/4 night trip to Puerto Rico for the 2 of us in April. My parents are going to watch the boys and I know that they will have fun but I am dreading leaving them. The only time I have been away from Christopher was when I was in the hospital after delivering David. DH stayed with Chris that night. I am looking forward to the trip but I am going to miss my boys at the same time.


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

i just sold all of dd's diapers. wahhh!!!!!!!!
it was sad taping up the box.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *punkprincessmama*
At least you still have that much!! :LOL Zoom is down to 1 - 3 nursings a day.

Rynna, did BeanBean cut back on nursing when you were pregnant?

Yes and no. He would, given the opportunity, spend all day on the breast because he wasn't getting anything. When we started to offer him Pediasure in a bottle, he took it, though, because he was really hungry.







He made several attempts to have the bottle nipple and my nipple in his mouth together, but it didn't really work. If he was awake, he'd go back and forth and if he was very tired but not hungry, he'd take the breast. If he was tired and hungry, he'd take the bottle and either mamma or dadda skin (face pressed against a nursie, bottle in his mouth).

In other words, he figured out pretty quickly that there was no milk to be had, but he wasn't ready to give up his mamma time.


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

nonchalant nursing photo in a nonnursing article. for you, rynna. http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmp...car10502121959

i've pretty much given up on hair. sometimes it gets washed. sometimes means i don't remember ever specifically washing reed's thick hair for years since he couldn't stand it. i just let him swim in the bubble bathtub and maybe asked him to get all the way in the water laying down. both boys have theirs shaved once to be like mamma and daddy in 98 degree weather. otherwise i can trim it a little when they are asleep. people still consistently say that reed is a girl based on his wild hair. never mind that he is kicking and shouting and wearing obvious boy clothes and rough in general.

fingernails are different, since i'm still tandem nursing. cutting fingernails is the only hygiene i am adamant about. i know i should be better about the teeth, but nails hurt me.

i wish y'all could come hang around my kids for a little while. then you would see what a NOT BABY can be. they are huge and still relatively helpless. in fact i'm kind of realizing that i have a dominance problem with reed since he is only a foot shorter than me. that's probably the best thing about ruby, that she is visibly the baby in comparison, and i can enjoy it. i could not appreciate it with reed. i didn't feel i had time with clay.

i must be complaining alot. i'm really doing well i'm finally beyond just surviving with ruby turning two so i have time to think and notice the little things that are bothersome. i'm soaking up this era of peace where my kids are more self-sufficient than ever and so is my dh. yes, we are all a bit sick. but so what we're building immune systems. i planted a peach and plum tree. i'm digging a vegetable garden. actually removing the bermudagrass is the tedious part. my head is just stuffed with input so i feel a little stretched. like my sil was threatening suicide and they put her in a care situation for two days. i want to help her so badly but i know she has to find the strength herself and i just want to have a magic spell to banish her socalled boyfriend that has charmed my mil. my best friend that has had a yuccky divorce situation that luckily remarried is pregnant. i have to finalize a seed order. my kids are finally appreciating legos. i've been reminded to enjoy that reed doesn't read or tell time yet, so i have been. life is good.


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mona*
i just sold all of dd's diapers. wahhh!!!!!!!!
it was sad taping up the box.









That must be bittersweet, mama.


----------



## mrmsmommy (Feb 18, 2005)

Hey everyone. Here's a new mama here, well NOT new into mother hood LOL!!

My name is Ann, I am 26, I was born & raised in The Netherlands Europe, I moved 4 years ago to be with my loving husband. I now live in Arizona.
Our son, Mikey aka Michael Christian was born on October 8th, 2002. I was looking to talk to other moms with kids the same age as my boy 

Anyways. Looking forward meeting you all.

I can't believe how big my son is getting.


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

Welcome Ann!!!! Glad you found us.









Rose- yeah, it was bittersweet. I'm so glad dd is out of dipes, but those dipes and i have developed our own relationship over the years. :LOL


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

mrmsmom- welcome to the group. I live near you, in Apache Junction. My son is two months younger than yours.

Mona- I can not believe how LUCKY you are to have a potty trained daughter. My son is having a VERY hard time with the potty right now. He just prefers his diapers. Well, he prefers making the choice to use his diapers, because I want him to use the potty.

Julianna had her DNA test for paternity today. So, I'll keep you posted on what happens with that...


----------



## mrmsmommy (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks gals!!!

December: Apache Junction is where we often go to relax.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

elwynn and i are home at last.. today was very long. my back aches from walking all over the place with elwynn in the sling and with a backpack too..

today while elwynn and i were in this little shop eating food this rude man made a scene.. elwynn was being kinda winey..you know how a tired 2 year old is? and this guy was glaring at me.. and i was asking elwynn "do you want to go outside?" "NOoOo" do you want some water "NoOOoO" "please use your inside voice" NoOOo" anyways this guy said "DOES YOUR CHILD REALLY NEeD TO Be WHINING AND SCREAMING LIKE THAT?" in this very loud rude way. and i was flustered and frustrated and overwhelmed and i said "YES.HE IS HAVING A BAD MOMENT AND HE AND I HAVE AS MUCH RIGHT TO BE HERE AS YOU. SO GO FUCK YOURSELF"







i was SO MAD! then i pulled my boob out and stuck elwynn on and glared right at him and he stood up all red in the face and said loudly " I WANT MY FOOD TO GO" and stormed out.. it was shocking. he was so rude and my reaction was not what i expected... i felt kind of embarrased.. but what kind of a worl is it when people are so intollerant. he is 2 years old.. and i am only a mother. i cant and dont wqn tto controll his feeling. he has every right to express himself in any way he needs..

oh and while i was sitting on the concrete waiting for the train (because there was no bench...) some guy gave me 5$ im not sure if its because he saw my boob and it made his day?! or if he if felt sorry for me.. maybe he thought i was panhandling? i dunno.. but it payed my train fare so i didnt say no :LOL

what a weird day.

hope you all had a bit better time of it today.. im off to have a hot bath with my stinky guy

hi ann! welcome.


----------



## mrmsmommy (Feb 18, 2005)

MamaFern:

Sounds like you had a day filled with rude & nice people.

Hey, maybe we all should breastfeed more often at the train station, than atleast we can get paid for it. LMFAO!!!!!! That is too funny though.

And the rude person, I wouldve reacted the same way you did.


----------



## abranger (Dec 15, 2001)

Fern-

I LOVE that felted wool carrot! Are you selling them?

Amy


----------



## punkprincessmama (Jan 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaFern*
oh and while i was sitting on the concrete waiting for the train (because there was no bench...) some guy gave me 5$ im not sure if its because he saw my boob and it made his day?! or if he if felt sorry for me.. maybe he thought i was panhandling? i dunno.. but it payed my train fare so i didnt say no :LOL

I think I'm going to have to try this









you are right -- what a weird day.


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

fern~ That sucks when stuff like that happens (like when we went to the coffee shop together too, and those grumpy old hags complained)







:

Haeven is 99% trained now. She doesn't even pee in her nighttime diaper any more, and when we go out, she tells me she has to go pee before soaking her pants







I guess I could sell her diapers too, but I want to keep them "just in case".


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Lucky me-- despite the fact that BeanBean has been out of diapers for a while, I still have a reason to keep mine. :LOL At least, the bigger ones. I'm packing the smaller ones into a box for my SIL. When I told Mike to pull them out of the diaper laundry as they got clean, he looked at me kind of wistfully and said "But I like these diapers, they're so nice!" I said, "Don't worry, we'll get them back for the next baby." He grinned-- he hasn't heard me mention the next baby in such a way yet. :LOL He was beginning to wonder if I'd changed my mind about having four!

I told him "Mike, I want another baby. I'd rather not have one this week, or even nine months from now, or a year from now, but I do want another baby and if we get pregnant between now and then I won't be unhappy." He asked if it was because of his reaction to our little scare, and I said that was part of it, but mostly it has to do with the fact that BooBah acts less and less like a baby all the time, and I really want a good shot at the infancy stage. He laughed and said that we may not really get a long infancy stage with any of them.


----------



## punkprincessmama (Jan 2, 2004)

Zoomba's favorite thing to say these days: "No, I don't want to!"


----------



## velcromom (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *punkprincessmama*
Zoomba's favorite thing to say these days: "No, I don't want to!"











A familiar refrain around our house too! And at mealtimes:
"NO, I don't like that!" as he takes seconds.

Yesterday ds was being really loud in the car so I said, "That's your outside voice, but we're in the car. We're inside. Where's your inside voice?" Ds replied, "In my mouth!"


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *velcromom*
"That's your outside voice, but we're in the car. We're inside. Where's your inside voice?" Ds replied, "In my mouth!"










:LOL What a terrific answer! :LOL


----------



## hjohnson (Mar 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *velcromom*
Yesterday ds was being really loud in the car so I said, "That's your outside voice, but we're in the car. We're inside. Where's your inside voice?" Ds replied, "In my mouth!"









:LOL

The other day I was holding Christopher and we were watching Grant walk out the door to leave for work and after the door closed Christopher says "love Dada".


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

we're soaking in ruby's "hold you me". reed said it too but around 1. i wish it would stay forever.


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

Fern- I would have probably done the same thing if someone made a rude comment about one of my babies... I do what I can to take them to appropriate places, where they can be loud and obnoxious and people have no right to comment. But come on, sometimes our babes just get tired or frustrated and that's just life. And if they want to cuddle up to mama and nurse to comfort themselves, who freakin' CARES??????? I am getting worked up just thinking about it... This kind of thing hits me personally since my baby is no longer nursing. DS went with DH to his friend's house so all the kids could play and all the Dads could play. DH told all his friends how Zachary was a big boy, no more bobby, yadda yadda, and they all came at him with "he was STILL NURSING?!?!?!?!" DH was like "yeah...?" Then his friend started telling him that once the baby is old enough to ask for the boob, he's too old. That makes me wonder... Are they born too old for the boob? Because when they're born they cry in hunger, so they're "asking" for the boob, so are they too old for it then???







(























I took my little one to the ER today for his asthma. It's been raining and really humid here lately (the desert has rainy winters instead of snow...), so his airway has been so reactive and tight. He just couldn't stop wheezing and coughing. I tried everything I could think of before I took him in- a warm bath with Rosemary oil, a humidifier with Camphor oil, CPT, SVNs, Albuterol syrup left over from the last time he was admitted... He's on steroids and antibiotics now (turns out he has an ear infection too). I hope he gets better soon. It makes me feel like a failure as a mother, like I did something wrong when I was pregnant, even though I know DH's family has really bad asthma, and Zach was born almost a month early... But still... All he does is cough, and wheeze, and every few minutes he'll come up to me to get a cuddle and take a break because he's so weak from exerting all his energy on just breathing. Today at the hospital I was giving him CPT, patting his back, and one second he was watching The Sand Lot and the next second he was alseep SITTING UP. He didn't even ask for the "bobby" ONE TIME while we were at the hospital- getting listened to, taking medicines, getting a chest X-ray, etc...







He went from one extreme to the other- bobby addict to independent guy. It's just very weird. I was ready for him to be done, but it's weird to have lost that connection with him, especially now that he's sick...

Julianna on the other hand is the healthiest formula-fed kid in the universe.







She's fully 10 pounds heavier than Zachary, and has only had one ear infection in her life. She's talking so much lately- putting two words together. I love watching her think of what word she wants to say next. What a turning point. I love her so much. I hope we never lose her... But if we do, I do know that it's for the best. I read my Tarot cards and they told me this was a time of teaching love, and that what I am doing is exactly what I'm supposed to be doing, and that when she leaves she'll have chosen the time, and that she wants to learn all she can from everyone around her. Even though I know she'll be leaving, and I know she'll be happy and complete, it won't make it any eaiser when we have to let her go. I am just so lucky to have had her this long, she was my baby and I raised her and loved her like my own flesh and blood for all this time, and I like to think I left a little piece of me inside her...







We're just freaking out about this 'Dad coming into the picture' thing, so please forgive me... If all the psychics and Tarot cards are wrong there is a small chance that her Dad won't want her back at all, and we can adopt her and breathe a huge sigh of relief... But either way we're spoiling her more and more every day.

Ann, I live at the base of the Goldfield Mountains, in a rural area, at the end of a dead-end dirt road... I LOVE it out here, and it is very relaxing indeed. We may see you on Canyon Lake this summer- we go there if we want some real relaxation and somewhere to cool off!

Good night, my friends...


----------



## punkprincessmama (Jan 2, 2004)

Leah I just want you to know you and yours are in my thoughts a lot these days. I am so impressed with how at peace you seem to be with the entire situation regarding J. Either way it goes, we are here for you mama









Sorry about Z. having to go to the ER







Poor little guy. I have had lung problems and borderline asthma my whole life. It sucks!

Zoomba wasn't feeling well yesterday, just a little cold I think, or maybe it was just because her molars are (finally!) coming in but she was miserable with a runny nose and sneezing, etc. and she only nursed once the whole day!! It was so hard for me to see her not feeling well and not be able to comfort her the usual way, and not have that feeling of knowing that my milk was making her better, kwim?


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Leah--







I too have spent weekends in the ER with asthma (thankfully not with either of the kids!) and, well, yich. It's always bad when you get there and the nurse looks at you and says "Your fingernail beds and lips are blue," and you say "well, it is kind of cold outside..." but you've been *inside* for half an hour.







The nurse kind of looked at me cross-eyed. After my first breathing treatment, I got dizzy from all the oxygen, and my head started to clear and I realized that I hadn't been getting enough oxygen for about a week and a half.







I felt really awful, because I was pregnant with BooBah at the time. I hope Zach is feeling better, and that all is well with Juliana.

Fern--







I think you did really well standing up for Elwynn and yourself.









Saritasmile-- I got the sling! It's SO pretty!







Absolutely gorgeous! It's also very comfortable and light-- I have a feeling it will be my favorite sling once it's warm out.


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

wow- somehow i missed the mdc notification .
lots has happened! fern- i agreew / rynna. that would have really pissed me off.
leah- hugs to you and zach.

i had this morning that i would like dd to be self weaned around 3 years old. i don't know if that is realistic, or what got me thinking about it this morning. but i think that would be a nice goal. i guess i wouldn't have any problems w/ the occassional nursing after age 3, but i'd like it to be less then 10 x a day. :LOL

gotta run....


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

oh, leah- on the potty learning thing. i have friends whose dc did not do this until after they were 3. it will happen, don't worry.







s


----------



## saritasmile (Sep 5, 2004)

so much is going on w/ you guys!!








razi had an ear infection too. we got him adjusted by our great chiropractor. leah that could help zach alot. it helps them clear up faster and helps w/ pain right away. let me know if you think you'd do something like that. you don't want to take him just anywhere. you want someone who does low impact adjustments. my chiropractor probably knows of good ones in phx area.

razi has been having a hard time lately. he only wants me and sometimes tavis can't even look at him w/o a freakout. he had the biggest tantrum ever yesterday because i tried to nurse him in bed. he ran all over the house screaming and crying and throwing himself around. it was so crazy i just stood there watching him till he was done. i mean it was so crazy tav and i just looked at each other wide eyed!


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

Abranger: yep, all my felted stuff is for sale ( i guess i should say that on there.. huh).. much to elwynn's dismay... he does think they all belong to him.

leah,







s momma! you are amazing.. you handle everything so gracefully. i feel like all i do is freek out..

thanks so much for all of your comments.. they made me feel like i was right in how i reacted. he was out of line, not me. i have to remember not to feel guilty for other peoples stuff..

well, the farmers market conference was a blast! the felting workshop went 5 hours past when it was supposed to because people loved it so much. i won a silent auction item: a 75$ nuturopath appointment/consultation for 40$ , which im so excited about. a birthday present to myself. ak. im going to be 24 in a few short days







oh and there was the most amazing food.. all organic and mostly biodynamic.. goats and sheeps milk cheeses .. organic dairy free bread.. amazing salads.. feasts for every meal. wow.. and we got to take home left over produce for a donation.







and we had a dance party. its so rad when you can show up to something where you dont know anyone and by the end of the day you are laughing and talking like old friends.. dancing like fools and 2 of them are staying at your house.

i met some amazing people at this conference and made some amazing connections, including helping out an organic farmer set up, stock and clean up at the trout lake farmers market( in vancouver) in exchange for all the organic veggies i want once a week! it is such an amazing thing! i cant wait till i move to the city.


----------



## punkprincessmama (Jan 2, 2004)

Fern, What a wonderful weekend! I was thinking of you a lot this weekend, I guess I was picking up on your happy vibes














and Happy Early Birthday







24 isn't so bad, I'm looking at 25 in April


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

A truly gestating goddess!! Beautiful pics punk, that last one of Mariah looks so much like your dh.

DecemberSun how's Z doing?

Not to much going on here. It's overcast.

Casina I looked at your recent pics, Ruby is one solid little girl. The pic of her walking on the grass, sure-footed, unselfconscious, each foot planted firmly on the earth. I would title it "Walking Saturn & Mars". Lovely, lovely.


----------



## abranger (Dec 15, 2001)

Fern- I definately want some of your felted wool stuff. I will PM you when I get home.

Well boston have 6 inches of MORE snow and we are basking in the florida sun. 2 days of travel but it was worth it. We were scheduled on Sat but b/c of school vacation week the flights were all oversold. We gave up our seats for 3 free tickets and went home. GA did great and is so happy to see her grandparents. We got here around midnight last night. This morning dh and I needed to drive about a 1/2 hour to whole foods. We left GA and she could not have cared less so was so happy playing with grammy and poppa. Generally she takes a day or so to warm up to them after she has been away from them. I guess her memory is getting better.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

Carrie!! lovely pictures momma! its so amazing how babies grow. i still cant get over it.. even though ive done it myself, it still seems like magic to me.

i have a neet picture of my face painted if i can get it on my picture page ( my computer is acting up) so check that out on the elwynn page. this woman amaya who i met at the farmers market conference did it. she is amazing. we were instantly friends. she does maternity reflexology and body art for pregnant mommas..

and yes, just pm me and we will figure something out for the felted food.. its just amazing. so much fun to make and play with. elwynn just adores it.


----------



## saritasmile (Sep 5, 2004)

Punk- what beautiful pics! *sigh* one day i will be a gestating goddess again.

Mamafern, I'm so glad you stood up for you and elwynn. I think that was awesome. I also was just thinking today how together you are for 24. Not that I'm that much older (28) but I don't think I would have been as awesome of a mama at that age.









Leah, just thinking of you guys and sending


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)




----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

the relationship between kids and granparents is a special one. When I was visiting mamafern and my mom, I stayed at my grama's house. Though grama doesn't like that I don't give H any meat or 2%milk, she is just so awesome. She's the best grama ever







, and I'm so glad that my grrls have a chance to get to know her (and grampa too). My grampa is quite the computer nut (at 85!!!) and he's got the newest computer with windows XP. It's so neat.

Carrie, I looked at your pictures yesterday, but wasn't in the mood to type till now... You look like you're enjoying that growing belly. It was cute to see Mariah too. I like how she winked in the last pic. Did you get the package yet?

fern, I'm happy that you've found some outlets for your creativity. I want to do something with myself one day too.

My only thing other than the basics is MDC, which I feel is easy to do cause there's no mess, and I am still here for the babies. Not that I spend all day on here, though. I generally come on in the morning for about a half hour, and then maybe two or three other times during the day. I think MDC is like an actual _community_ of likemindedness. The internet is such an amazing tool. We are just on the cusp of it all too. I was thinking about what rose had said about it being depleting if you are on here too much. I agree, but for every person, there is a different level at which it does get depleting. If your kids are crying for you as you type, then you know it's too much. but if they are playing perfectly in their playful time by themselves, then what can it hurt? If we all were in an actual community, we would all be talking and gabbing to one another while the kids entertained themselves, or came to the mommy when the time was neccessary, for boob, or potty, or something. Well, that's my opinion on the subject. I always look forward to you all writing back to say what's going on in your lives and comments on what's going on in mine. I think that's how women are. Men couldn't do the MDC thing for this long:LOL If there are issues that anyone has with anyone else, they should let that person know via a PM, so we don't let our beautiful little group fracture. Anyways, thats what I've been thinking. Love yall!


----------



## punkprincessmama (Jan 2, 2004)

Jazz, what a beautiful post














No package yet, but I'll be sure to let you know when it gets here.









Thanks for all the compliments on the pics mamas. I really like them too, which is rare for me.

Fern, I had a dream last night that Mariah and I came to visit you and Elwynn. We went grocery shopping for lots of yummy food and we met a friend of yours at the store who had long curly black hair and a lovely babe just a bit younger than ours. Isn't that wild!! How are the pants coming along, btw?

Some of you have asked what we need for our new babe,and I've come up with a little list. I'm not sure what to do with it though... should I just post it here? We aren't registered anywhere.

Hope you are all having a lovely day


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

!! the pants! i totally spaced out carrie, im soooo sorry!
today is a quiet day, ill totally get out my sewing stuff and make them and send them. gosh, i feel bad







ive been totally wrapped up in thinking about moving.
about the dream, thats so interesting because i had a deam last night about a MDC momma who ive met, but then saw here. maybe we should have a dream gathering!







i would love it if you an your littles ones came to visit carrie! you dream sounded wonderful.

jazz,









elwynn woke up twice last night totally soaking wet, screming, shaking and hot. he didnt have a super high temp but his cheeks were flushed and his palms were burning hot. i took him to the bathroom to wash him off the second time because he smelled sooo strongly of urine. its so unusual for him to wet at night at all anymore, let alone soak 2 diapers







and when i took him into the bathroom and stood him up on the counter to wash him he was shaking so hard he couldnt stand by himself... not like sesure(SP?) shaking, but like fear, like he had been running, terrified from something. maybe he was dreaming? it was sure upsetting for us....


----------



## velcromom (Sep 23, 2003)

Fern, what a rough night! I wonder if that is night terrors? Neither of my boys had any so I don't know for sure, but it sounds really scary anyway.

You have a birthday coming up? ONLY 24!!! Hee hee. You are so far ahead of where I was as a mother at 24, being here and knowing the mama wisdom you do. I'm nearer 40 and like it fine, cuz I know better now... I was so flaky in my early twenties...what's that Maya Angelou saying, when you know better you do better?







Age can be a wonderful thing! I had to tell my mom this weekend; "Wrinkles, shminkles, you do NOT need an eye job!!" :LOL When I look in the mirror, every one of those wrinkles represents a victory to me, over the immaturity, over the lack of knowledge, over the obstacles I created for myself - I'd never erase them!

Anyone else's dc experiencing a spike in tempers and intensity of tantrums lately? Ds is having some really intense days and I feel a need to look at whether it is a stage or if there is some external stressors I'm not picking up on. Any thoughts?


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

i used to have night terrors when i was a kid.. it was becuae i was allergic to dairy.... he did have a big sippy cup of organic milk before bed. hmm.

elwynn has totally had ups and downs with his temper lately. today he didnt want to take off the dirty white shirt he's been wearing for 3 days. he said "NO MY DIRTY SHIRT"







part of me is like, whatever elwynn and the other part is.. i want you to wear clean stuff when we go out! people already look at me funny, and if elwynn is all grubby i get it even more. plus i do have standards for cleanliness..

as for tantrums, he has them.. his favorite thing is to say "TIME OUT" and run into his room and slam the door and hold it close while wailing. i understand his frustration at being two, so i really try to just let him feel whatever it is fully, but it is much harder when you are out in public....sometimes i miss that little boy who just snuggled up and nursed all day.

he is carrying his baby doll around in his teeth right now.. :LOL


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

oops


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

whoohoo, look at the new smily! Cute.

Haeven has been so attached to the boob recently, and if she doesn't get it NOW, she had a royal tantrum. I was getting so frustrated with it all, but then I asked my older friend, who's raised the most demanding child EVER in the most AP way ever, and she said it's probably because H is going to have a developmental leap soon, and I've just started noticing it in the past few days. She's is *really* trying to talk now, full sentances. She repeats everything that I say to her. Like if I say mommy is making breakfast, she says "mommy... breakfast", then I say *making* breakfast, and she says "making breakfast". So cute. So there is definately something to wisdom coming with age.

I, myself am 23 right now. I am young, I suppose. I used to always think before I turned 20 that 20 would be the age to be an _adult_, but lately, I really see my immaturity. If I'm seeing it, I guess that's a good thing though, right? I never planned on having kids this young, but it has happened, and I embraced it, and they are teaching me a lot. We will probably be actual _friends_ once we all grow up







I look forward to the wrinkles and everything once I get to be older. And I'd like to have another baby once I've wisend up a bit. I wonder at what age that would be best? 27? 34? I guess it's different for everyone.


----------



## punkprincessmama (Jan 2, 2004)

Fern, no worries mama







we are so looking forward to getting the pants, but we understand about getting caught up in stuff too







This is the first year in ages that we aren't moving and it is so nice. Dh and I have been together eight years now and we have moved almost every year! It is nice to put down some roots and enjoy this house, even though we hate the city we live in.

Anyhow, Jazz, we got your package last night! The mail didn't come until almost 5:30, but at least when it came it had something good in it







Thank you so much, we love the card you sent and Mariah got such a kick out of the picture Haeven made for her. And everythings smells so yummy







Thank you! It really touched me, and got me thinking (again) about how much I love this group of mamas. You all mean so much to me







Isn't it amazing how we have touched eachothers lives without ever meeting? I know I'm a better mama because of you all, I am so glad to have found you.

Fern, I hope last night was a better one for you and Elwynn.

Oh, as for smilies, I like this one







:

P.S. What do y'all think of my senior name??


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

carrie,








what a great name!..







blissful is one of my favorite words.

has mariah grown since you sent me the measurements? i just want to make sure that they aren't too small..

how exciting about getting the package. we got a few things in the mail last week and it was really fun.

elwynn didnt wake up at all last night.. whatever it was i think it was a one time thing, i hope!

last night i went and worked out at my kickboxing class. ak. it hurt! 300 sit-ups later. i almost barfed. :LOL
i have to go though because i payed for 12 classes and im moving soon! that means 2 or 3 times a week till i move. i feel really good today though. really energised and im going again tomorow. woohoo!


----------



## punkprincessmama (Jan 2, 2004)

Oh! kickboxing! that sounds like fun (hard work too of course!) I bet you will be feeling awesome after another few classes. hehe, i can't even imagine sit ups at this point though! it's hard enough to sit up sometimes!! :LOL

okay, sorry im in a goofy mood. i really should be cleaning up this house but i just cant get motivated.









anyhow, um, i don't think zoom's grown any since those measurements. We measured her last week and she's grown like half an inch since December... if you want, PM me with what I sent you and i'll double check.

hey rynna, ive been thinking a lot about your "tapioca brain syndrome" that you had while preggo with Rivkah. I've got it.


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *punkprincessmama*
Some of you have asked what we need for our new babe,and I've come up with a little list. I'm not sure what to do with it though... should I just post it here? We aren't registered anywhere.

Yes, post it here and then we can see what you need.

I like this smiley







: but it's becoming a thing of the past. I still take the sling everywhere just in case but mostly ds likes to walk. Still I've used it a few times in the last month or so and I always treasure those moments. I imagine I'll get a year or so more infrequent use out of all my slings tho.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

carrie :LOL it IS hard. i told my teacher that it was harder than giving birth at home med. free and he laughed and said.. "you'll be good at it by the end"







 and then timothy came down to meet me after class and my teacher shook his hand and said "congratulations" i guess i didnt mention that i gave birth 2 years ago... oh well.. 9 classes to go.. hopefully ill be a bit stronger by the end. when i move to vancouver im going to join curves ( i know i know.. the politics...) but my sister and my mom and another good friend go and i think its more fun to workout when you have someone to talk to... anyhow. i do lots of walking so im not totally out of shape..but situps are a different story.

im working on the pants right now. i think they will be lovely. wanna see the material or should i surprise you?

as for the slinging, i get a major pain in my back now when i sling elwynn.. maybe i need a massage, or maybe he is finally getting too heavy. i also noticed last time i slung him and was carrying a backpack my arm kept getting all tingly.. pinched nerve? it wasnt pleasant.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:

hey rynna, ive been thinking a lot about your "tapioca brain syndrome" that you had while preggo with Rivkah. I've got it.
:LOL Yeah, it happens. In fact, my mind is only just starting to feel clear again 8 months later... :LOL

Just today, I had BooBah in the stroller and BeanBean nursing in the sling while I went to visit a really cool yarn store. I had been wearing BooBah while BeanBean was in the stroller/walking, but then he decided he had to nurse so I switched them. One of the women there giggled and said "awww!" when she saw me pushing BooBah with one hand while BeanBean nursed in the sling. Noone else said a word except to smile and wonder at how easy-going and sweet my babies were.









I actually sling BeanBean a fair bit of the time, now that I have more than one sling. Mike can wear either baby in two of the slings with great ease, in one with a little bit of work.









Mike and I are waiting for our tax refund with baited breath. :LOL I can hardly wait to get started selling the longies, they're just so adorable! I want to make sweaters to match, too, but part of me keeps saying "slow down, one thing at a time, you don't even know if this will work yet!" :LOL

Anyway, at the yarn store I looked at dyes and yarn of all sorts. I'm wondering if alpaca would have similar properties to wool in a soaker, or if it would be completely unsuitable...? I'm also thinking that I may make colored wool soakers and make plain ones, a 'paint it yourself' deal, which would be less expensive and time consuming for me, and I could offer them less expensively and you'd be guaranteed to get what you want.







I have too many ideas, I may have to do a website after all just to sort it all out in my head. :LOL


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

punk~ I'm so glad you got the package. I'm glad Mariah got a kick out of the picture H drew too







Those dipes were just collecting dust on my shelf, so I'm happy they will get used now.


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

i have a sinus infection and bronchitis and an asthma attack that wouldn't go away for three days so i have been just sitting up at night breathing tandem nursing funny and not talking much and trying not to think about breathing wheezing and panic about it. remembering all my tricks with labor and relaxation. i went to the doctor today since i decided last night that i wanted to live, and that i was ready for antibiotics and wanted to drive to an emergency room but didn't want to wake my dh up. i'm so hardheaded. i knew i could have used medical intervention ten days ago and most people would have. i'm pretty sure my kids have already beaten this particular strain. ruby coughed at night for three days and that was it. so i knew it's just about me and my durned weakened immune system i don't want to disrupt my body's balance with antibiotics unless i really have to. have to is relative. i feel like if i could have really rested and had others help me with the kids, and possibly others feed and take care of me, then i could beat it myself without meds. but i got worried that i was hardly couging anymore so there was no productive mucus, and i had no fever whatsoever. it seemed like my body was not going to fight it.

but i guess i still don't know how to ask for that help in ways that actually help me. so know i know i'm not going to die, and i'm glad, but i'm bummed that living is hard too. i'm wondering if it is that i don't know how to ask for help or that help should just appear when needed. of course that's what would be ideal. how can i make my unhelpful families more helpful? i mean, neither my mom or mil go to a job, and i didn't call either of them.

sorry for the blecchhy vibe!


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

casina

thats what we are here for. to listen to eachother.. good or bad, happy or sad (that sounds cheesie.. but its true) i wish that i was closer.. i was wondering how you were doing. im so sorry that you have been having a hard time.

have you tried any homeopathics for your sinus infection or bronchitis? when elwynn had a sinus infection i put him on antibiotics because the doctor said that he would die if i didnt.. but it didnt help AT ALL.. i was searching for alternatives and pulsitilla really helped. i noticed a huge change within a day or so. im not sure about the bronchitis, but im sure that there is something that would help. there is no harm in trying..


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

I wish I could be the village doctor. I'm sorry you feel so sick, Casina. I really hope you feel better soon. What do you think might be the cause of it all? Is it the weather? pollution? I've never been to loisiana, so I don't know what it's like there. Did you try goldenseal, or cayenne? Sorry, I can't help but try to be helpful, but it sounds like you've already done the antibiotics already. So don't forget your probiotics after the atibiotics are done.

**********
Samaya is saying mamama now







:heatbeat it's so darn cute. I don't think (can't remember now) that H ever said it this much. Samaya also says HI, and has been saying that since 5 months. She can stand for a few seconds at a time without holding onto anything too. She's a real little _Vata_ (talking, moving... remember the ayurveda I linked here before)


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

weather and pollution....haha, it's that, but i just assume it's me my fault as well. i have a lower immune system than my own immediately family. i'm the only one not breastfed and have had antibiotics put in me since i was a child. the humidity does aggravate the illness problem around here. and i'm not afraid of being sick. i just want to breathe and have others help me without big debate. adults. i know my kids can't really understand. but the adults related to me are really thick as well. i'm sick. i'm not able to cope with being hypersensitive. it will be over soon. i just want to be able to finish starting my garden.


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

hugs casina. yeah, a heavy dose of probiotics, for a long time, will help you get your immune system back and running. and large doses of Vit C (sodium ascorbate).
since your family must be somewhat clueless to your needs, it sounds like you will have to vocalize them- make your needs known and demand some help.
sorry you are having such a hard time.

i've decided that when dd weans, i am going to immediately treat myself to the biggest cup of coffee i can find. oh, i will be ready for that.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mona*
i've decided that when dd weans, i am going to immediately treat myself to the biggest cup of coffee i can find. oh, i will be ready for that.

:LOL I totally know how you feel. Every now and then, I will drink something caffienated anyway, but I always have to clean up BeanBean's puke later.









Quote:

I'd like to have another baby once I've wisend up a bit. I wonder at what age that would be best? 27? 34? I guess it's different for everyone.
:LOL I wonder if I've wised up at all? Wisdom is one of those things... it's almost impossible to tell if you have it or not. At least, it is for me. Maybe that means I'm not wise?

BeanBean is going through a serious tattling phase. He comes to me whenever anything happens. I keep telling him to talk to whoever he's upset with, but that only works with some people and doesn't work with adults at all. My sister is especially obnoxious to him, and refuses to treat him with anything approaching respect.







Is it too much to ask that she speak respectfully to a two year old? My mother seems to think it is, but I really disagree. There's no reason to be disrespectful to someone just because they're a heck of a lot smaller than you are. If anything, you should be more respectful and more understanding because they don't know what you're whining at them about in the first place.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

i woke up this morning with a sore throat.. ive been feeling low all day, but im going to go to my kikboxing class anyways. i know that i need to just do it and not put it off anymore. and if i have to lie in bed all day tomorow as a result, then i guess ill do that. i can always leave if its too much right? and maybe im feeling bad because i havnt really been outside in the fresh air today...

why is it so hard to be motivated to be healthier?


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaFern*
why is it so hard to be motivated to be healthier?

I find it easy to be motivated but difficult to implement... :LOL Semantics, I suppose.

BeanBean is finally getting his back molars! The two on the bottom were peeking today.







This totally explains the sudden jump in nursing and the extra clinginess. Hopefully it'll all be over soon. BooBah still hasn't got a tooth in her pretty little head, though. :LOL


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

rynna, i don't know if right now your sister is capable of viewing any child in the respectful manner you want. it may disrupt the world order that she has created for herself to survive. it IS too much to expect her to go beyond her limitations, as awful to deal with as they are. but then that's why i have had to avoid my mother and it ain't rosy though not so bad either.

thanks for all the love and advice. not being able to breathe has made me on the verge of hysteria. peppers and garlic help me but i'm better with ginger and wasabe. i have primal defense probiotics. i have astragalus and my prenatals. emergen - c. taking ferrum phos and aconite. yesterday i brought over my kids and my mil gave me a health club card and a towel and told me to go sit in the steam room. i guess i was sick enough to try it, and knew i was stupid if i didn't do it when it would possibly really help me. i have almost no experience with health clubs. somehow i had to pretend like i knew i belonged there, and i had no idea if it was a scary kind of place or not. but i went and i think it helped.
basically i had a tantrum all day yesterday feeling miserable. my dh and i got into a fight and it made the breathing worse and i had to leave. i'm having a hard time getting better. he wants me to start working and he stay home with the kids. since i have started feeling sick it has only accentuated my inability to take care of things at home. he has asked me to stay home ever since reed was born and the frequency of this thought is more and more since ruby is two and life is not as difficult anymore. this concept hurts me to the core. i'm intelligently okay with the idea but rebellious that i would do something i don't feel right about doing because he says so. it has occured to me during this illness that i actually don't want to do that and would do it only to please him. and maybe it was a mistake for me to say that it could be a possibility. i can't see our relationship from a distance and whether i am being stubborn and unreasonable and foolish or taken advantage of. it is so the wrong time to be wrapped up about this major problem and i'm having a hard time letting it free so that i can get better. i do not really want to get better so i can slave for everyone.


----------



## velcromom (Sep 23, 2003)

I've been reading lately about how our core beliefs shape our reality. Ok that sounds sorta out there, but really it just means that what you believe deeply affects your life in _every_ way. Even if sometimes what you truly believe conflicts with what you would like to believe or with what you think. From that perspective one could make an "unconcious" choice to become or remain ill if it serves a purpose, like making it impossible for you to carry out an action that you don't believe in. If that is the case, then being true to your beliefs and communicating them honestly would eliminate the "need" for the illness and your body could resume healing.

Just a thought-provoking perspective.









Ds is at a point now where he will actually play _with_ rather than _alongside_ other children, yesterday we visited with another MDC mama







and the two littles had such fun! It takes him time to warm up and usually several times seeing a new person before he decides they are ok. It was so cute to watch them having a blast, I got a couple of adorable pics.







I've realized he needs more social time, I am kind of a homebody and can be happy as a frog in the rain staying home for weeks on end. But ds gets bored and I'm sure it is a great learning experience for him to be around kids his age. At any rate, he loves it and I always enjoy it too, once I decide to get my hermit heiney out of the house, LOL!


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

velcro :your PM box is full!!

i think im going to die. my whole body hurts.. i cant breather through my nose and my throat is swolen all tight. maybe going to class last night wasnt such a great idea, but i have a feeling id be just as sick either way so why not.. it was fun. it sure gets out tension. we do a lot of kicking and punching and i just imagine a face and let all my rage at the injustices of the world lose. ive punched pres. bush, gordon campbel, my welfare worker (long story, but they dont want to give me money this month.. what the *uck am i going to do?) and numerous other people who i feel frustrated and angry at. it helps. a lot.

today i have to go advocate for myself and my child. im sure i got myself into this mess with welfare by letting elwynns dad stay here sometimes, but they think that he is giving me money?! :LOL i just dont understand how they can just Cut a single mom of welfare off because they suspect something? im sure i will get it all sorted out, but its just another stressful thing i have to deal with.

casina:







i wish that i had some wise words.. im fumbling day by day here, maybe we all are just holding on to a silver thread thats keeping us from falling down completely. i wish that it was different. i wish that we could all just live our lives and not have to deal with the things that are constantly being thrown at us from all angles. i suppose as long as we can find joy in the simple things.. a star in the sky or our sweet childs face, we are still doing okay. right?


----------



## velcromom (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaFern*
velcro :your PM box is full!!


Ooops!







sorry, cleaned up in there, lots of space now.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaFern*
today i have to go advocate for myself and my child. im sure i got myself into this mess with welfare by letting elwynns dad stay here sometimes, but they think that he is giving me money?! :LOL

it sucks having to deal with welfare; man, I don't miss those times. They just don't understand how it feels.. and they assume because there's a man in your life, whatever the relationship may be, that he's handing out cash? IME it's quite often the other way around, that it ends up being a budget drain. Don't know your situation as I've just jumped in here recently, but I sympathize with having to deal with the 'system'...it's been a long time but I've walked that road too. It does end though...

Hope you are feeling better soon


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

Well, sounds like it's the spring cleansing time. I woke up with a sore throat the other day, fern, and I just took a whole bunch a herbs and now I feel better. I notice (might be TMI for some) that when my bowels are not working properly, then I get sick. I've been taking "lower bowel cleansing" herbs, as well as my own mix of fenugreek (mucus-dispersing) and cayenne (gets blood and lymph moving) in my own capsules.

The other night Marty and I went out and I ate some deep fried fish and chips.... I totally attribe this new sickness to eating that and that it's cleansing time.

That sucks about welfie, fern, I had no idea. Get a note from the doctor if they really do want to take you off. You can get a compassionate doc to say that you should stay home with elwynn cause he's still nursing... well, I guess that works when they are littler, but maybe something along those lines.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

i just went down to welfare and ended up crying my eyes out on the curb with elwynn in the stroller asking if i was "okay".. everyone just averts their eyes.. doesn't want to get involved. its so frustrating to live in a world so full of people who dont care. id like to just say fuck it and not fight them ( the system) but then id be proving that they are right and im wrong, which i dont believe is the case. i find it hard to advocate for myself though.. and truthfully id like to get off welfare and support my child and myself in a really possitive way.. but it takes time to get their.. and what do i do in the process? i guess it will all work out. in my experience the earth always provides. i guess i just like certainty.

jazz, ive been taking liver cleansing herbs..apple cider vinegar.. Grapefruitseed extract. i have to say i think part of my sickness is due to stress..part due to exercising super hard this week and part due to a bug of some kind. i notice that anytime i get stressed i get sick..its so weird, but its true. i guess emotions do have a very strong connection with the physical body.

i know when i eat stuff thats fried and empty in nutrition my body feels sooo ill after. i used to love eating stuff like that , but now i just cant stand it. id rather eat dirt from the garden.


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

hey, fern, it is common to get sick when you are doing a cleanse. all the toxins are coming up to the surface and being released. but , yeah, stress does a number on me too in that regard.

casina- i agree w/ the mama above- velcro mom. i think your sickness maybe an external manifestation of internal blockages and such. i am sorry you find yourself in this predicament. i would be very hurt and pissed off if my dh decided it was time for me to return to work while he stayed home. i mean, you put all this energy and time and love and selflessness into forming these children, and now you're supposed to hand it all over to your dh, bc he doesn't feel like working out in the world anymore? grrrrrrrrrr i maybe jumping to conclusions, as i don't really know why your dh doesn't want to work anymore, but my sentiments remain teh same.
big hugs to you , and sending you inner strength.

gotta go, dd is yelling. :LOL








to all.....


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

haha. thanks for the reminder velcromom. one of my biggest influences in parenting is written by abraham-hicks - called a new beginning which says our thoughts create our reality. not just our core beliefs, but what we think about in frequency will manifest themselves. i am not usually this hysterical, but this week i have really just about lost all sense of what is going on including all the self work and habits i've being fostering. feeling like i can't breathe physically and then emotionally.

dh has always wanted to stay home. i have never felt completely "safe" being a sahm.


----------



## velcromom (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *casina*
our thoughts create our reality. not just our core beliefs, but what we think about in frequency will manifest themselves.

That's exactly what I'm reading about. I'm on my third reading of "The Nature of Personal Reality" ironically it means different things to me each time I read it! But yeah, it asserts that your thoughts literally have energy that takes a physical form if you focus your thoughts on it, whether you meant to or not.

*sigh* what a lot of work I have to do! Is what I'm thinking this time as I read through it.

Ah well, I am going to stop here since I'm too tired to philosophize further and just send some positivity and groovy vibes out to all you mamas...


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

We're having long days over here. It's almost 2am and this is the first I've been online all day! :LOL I suppose it's good for me not to spend all my time in front of the computer. :LOL

I hope everyone sick is feeling better soon. I was sick in the middle of the night last night, and that sucked, and I've got a huge hole in one of my teeth but no dentist and that sucks more, but other than that I think I'm ok.







We're all gonna live, I suppose! :LOL

Fern--







Welfare is a real PITA to deal with. I had a guy make some really rude comments to me, and the way he talked he obviously had no idea that he was saying anything offensive. 45 minutes in there is like a whole day in hell.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

today has been crazy. we had a garage sale all day.. i did pretty good.. but it was draining. i tried to make a nice dinner but i over cooked everything by accidnt and elwynn wouldnt eat a bite except to spit it all out again. its sooo frustrating! he hasn't wanted to eat anything lately. i just dont know what to do. he loves goats milk in a bottle and breast milk.. thats pretty much it.
i started to give him a bottle a while ago before bed so he would sleep through the night and now he asks for one all the time.. i give in because at least he's getting something. its organic and really high in fat.. but can a two year old live on that? i dont know. i just dont know. i seriously could count the things he will eat on two hands. pickles.vitamins.goats milk. boob.water.apples.toast.and anything with sugar







its starting to make me feel like im the worst mother in the world.


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

yes, he can live on that. think of the seasons and how much little fresh stuff there would be available to eat right now where you are. i have to remember to try to think of food in longer time periods instead of the government imposed daily recommended tables.
if it makes you feel better, i have a friend who's eldest, now eight, after weaning, would only eat one type of dish unless he happenned to be in a different place and do so for six month periods or more. it was pretty crazy.

sometimes i can find things that i normally had never considered buying regularly that my kids will gladly eat. frozen blueberries and peas. dried mango and pistachios. for some kids it is also a convenience and texture issue. by convenience i mean that messiness and mamma's reaction to messiness are a factor, and his ability to help himself depending on motor skills.

elwynn's diet sounds really normal from my experience and exposure to kids especially in this age group. fern, just feel very glad that you are nursing him and trust that aspect. get a multivitamin if that will make you feel better.


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

so i've calmed down about dh. i started being nice and he is too. i am not giving my stay home position just cause he wants it however. i am tierd and bored from my weakened body and frustrated my garden is overdue.

velcromom, changing how i think has been a long process of tweaking habits depending on my energy. it will be a lifetime change. main points i have found important is to check the subconscious undercurrent, and also practice quieting that. it also means i have to watch my input. me getting sick is greatly due to my stress and having too much going on especially icky stuff that doesn't directly affect me that i allowed into my system. i can only worry about so many things going on, and this means i do not pay attention to news and have to be careful about marginal friends and gossip. i don't even look around mothering boards much.

another thing vital is that our bodies and the universe respond normally only to positive statements. the negative, very predominant in our language and culture, has much to do with why things are awry. my simplest example is from a parenting book i like recommending, easy to love difficult to discipline by becky bailey. she describes in better detail, how if one declares, "i am not eating sugar" your body cues on eating sugar and begins to anticipate it and makes it difficult to resist sugar that day.
better off with.....i am eating whole foods......


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

i got a new multi.vit. for him..i spent more than 10$ and he wont eat them.. i guess ill go back to the other ones...

its just that i really want him to gain even half a pound.. i get so scared that something isnt right because he is sooo small.. i cant make myself to take him to the doctor because i was so severely traumatized by them when i was a child..

i know in my heart that he is smart and lively, but tonight i got this sooo sad feeling. i dont know if im just down or if it has to do with him. and when i was feeling the saddest he came into the room and gave me this goofy face and then ran off again pulling the door closed behind him.

i also had a dream that i really good friend of mine killed me last night.

maybe thats the reason im feeling so weird today..


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

well then maybe you should quit weighing him. i don't weigh my kids anymore though i get curious and it confuses people that i don't know exactly. i didn't have a scale until this year and i got it for the boys to play with and learn numbers.

if i had that dream it would definitely weird my day.

from the pics of elwynn, he looks positively healthy. how tall are you? his face is not gaunt, it is a great color, and his ribs aren't sticking out funny. remember, the regular percentile charts for kids are based on formula and baby food babies.

i guess we could encourage you to fatten up yourself and them some of it would pass to the milk!


----------



## saritasmile (Sep 5, 2004)

well mama's i think my continuing sicknesses have to do w/ it serving me somehow. i just got over a cold 2 days ago and i woke up this morning w/a sore throat and plugged ears. it's enough to really start to piss me off. i think honestly my body just wants a break! my dp is taking 18 credits this semester and working and i really hate it. i was doing really well for awhile. uhg i'm annoyed even typing about it.

well on to exciting news. razi wore undies all day today! we fell asleep together and he peed all over but that wasn't his fault. he pees alot while sleeping. but every time i asked him if he wanted diaper or undies he wanted undies. we ran a bunch of errands today too. it was so great. like all of a sudden he's into it. i was wondering if that was coming since he had the little regression of peeing on the floor for awhile.

well goodnight ladies, i'm off to snuggle up to my little bug. we are both so cuddly and i just love it. i love smelling his head and rubbing my cheek on his hair. it really is enough to make every thing alright.


----------



## abranger (Dec 15, 2001)

i just got back from vacation and had a couple of pages to catch up on.

On wisdom and age. I am pretty sure I am one of the oldest if not the oldest momma here. I so often feel like you mommas provide me with so much wisdom. I am 38 but don't feel very 'wise'

GA did so well traveling, both while we were there and the 2 days of travel. The re-entry into our life however has been HELL. She is so out of sorts. Tomorrow we are back to work and daycare so maybe the return to routine will help.

Being with GA all week really makes it hard for me to go back to work tomorrow. I wish we could make it work with one income. I know in theory we could but we would have to move away from this city which we both love.

I have a lot on my mind these days big career opportuniy for me and some health issues for GA. She is going to have to have a colonoscopy on friday







and since she is so young she will need to be under general anesthesia for it







I am pretty stressed out about it. A good freind of mine (whose baby had heart surgery) told me to figure out how to be ok with it before friday b/c she will pick up my stress......how do I do that?

On the career front ..... I may be running for state senate next year.







: It isn't the best timing. I had hoped to wait until GA was in school. There will be an open seat then though and there may not be another one for a decade if I let this go by. People are encouraging me to go for it but I know how hard the campaign will be and don't know if GA (or I ) can handle it. I need to figure it out in the next month or so.

wow this post is all over the place!

Amy


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

i'm sorry about the colonoscopy. if i were that friend i would mean that you have certain things you feel okay about and show those strengths. like trusting that it will be over soon and that it is being done for a good reason. firmly radiating love and expecting to see her as soon and joyfully as she comes out of anaesthesia. it is okay to be scared. it is okay to be real. just show that you are her mamma and you love her as the main vibe.

state senate. wow!

as for wisdom...IMO there are quite some pros and cons for having children at different ages, and at different spacings. and some people in general just tend to have wisdom and some don't. i know having kids, and more of them, has made me wise up really fast. i have to outsmart them some of the time!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Amy-- wow, that's cool!









BeanBean hurt his knee today in an attempt to get to the boy next door. He ran and slipped on some ice.







Mike was out with him and thought that he was crying because he'd gotten his hands in the snow (he won't wear mittens and gloves are impossible for the same reason that shoes are







). Tonight he woke up three times crying and said his leg hurt and I looked at his knee and it's all dark and swollen. It looks icky.







If it still looks this bad tomorrow, I'm going to have to take him in to see the doctor and he was so miserable about the stitch that he said he never wanted to see the dr. again.









I'm really hoping it looks a lot better in the morning.

Fern--







I'm sorry it's difficult to get Elwynn to take a vitamin. Have you tried something like Pediasure? It's not organic, but it's got loads of vitamins and calories and fat and stuff. BeanBean loves it (not as much as nursies, but still! :LOL). Of course, BeanBean is more than willing to take vitamins-- I actually bought him some because he always wants to take medicine when BooBah does. He asks me for one every day, and I keep them on top of the fridge so he won't eat them all (child-proof caps are not Bean-proof).


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

rynna:i looked into the pediasure, but you know, they dont list ingredients on the website.. im hesitant to give him anything like that... i was thinking of making him something like it on my own,. with goats milk and other stuff added.

i have had a million people pM me about my felted stuff, which is amazing and overwhelming.. im so glad that i have this to fall back on since welfare still wont give me any money, but i dont think its enuff to live on just yet, but its something right?

amy, im so sorry about GA's health issues.. its so hard and stressful as a momma









elwynn had a temp of over 100 last night. ne is all stuffed up, and i am too.. tomorow is my birthday and tonight is my brothers engagement party. its so rad. he is 2 years older than me. he has downs syndrome. he met this girl at an acting audition and they totally fell for eachother. and he asked her to marry him on valentines day.







im so happy for him.


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

Casina- I hope you're feeling better and that you can breathe. In my experience help never gets offered, especially when you need it most. That's part of our strength as mothers and caregivers- we have to be strong enough to admit when we need help, and ask for, or see to it ourselves. Sometimes we do have to take a break from caring for others to care for ourselves, and see that our needs are met. Anyway, I hope you are feeling better.

Zachary is feeling better, his wheezing has subsided and he can breathe again! We know now that February is his bad month- when he was 2 months old he had a cold and double ear infections, when he was 14 months old he had RSV, pneumonia, and double ear infections, and this year he had bronchitis and an ear infection. Whatever it is with February, we'll know now to watch him carefully. I want to get him in to someone for homeopathic therapy for his asthma ASAP. I don't want to be messing around with steroids and antibiotics every year from now on... Sarita, if you want to ask your chiro. who he recommends in the valley, that'd be helpful!

I went to Lake Tahoe with my parents for 4 days and now Zachary is a TOTAL Daddy's boy. He hardly wants me to do anything for him. And if I'm holding him and his Daddy walks by Zachary will jump up and try to go with DH... It's sad, my little baby is sure growing up fast. I feel like I need more cuddle time with him, like I don't get enough now that he's not nursing. He slept in his bed all night until 7:10 this morning!!! Then he hopped in bed with us for a few minutes before I had to get up and my one of my breasts was exposed and he just covered it up with the blanket nonchalantly... I was SO surprised... He's still such a little sweetie







and a little troublemaker at the same time :LOL.

We've decided to hold off on the babymaking until we know whether or not we get to keep our little Osa (Julianna). The DNA test should be in any day now, and then we'll talk to her "Dad" and find out what his plans are...


----------



## punkprincessmama (Jan 2, 2004)

hi mamas.... thinking of you all and will write more soon


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

fern... remember vitamen A while Elfwynn is sick. that's cute that your brother is getting married. Hope it works out for them.







And way to go on the felted stuff!!! I'm gonna go look at what you've got on there right after this post


----------



## saritasmile (Sep 5, 2004)

Leah, i'll talk to my chiro in a few days. i'm at my moms in colorado right now. but will gladly be home soon.

i really am struggling here at my mom's. she has this dog that was abused by a previous owner and she's pretty sketchy. it makes me really nervous around razi since he's always bouncing around and startling her. also he has a tendancy to get too close to her face and i keep having to tell him not to. i think my mom should put the dog away most of the time we're here but she thinks razi needs to learn no about getting close. it's really draining to be constantly watching out and "razi, come over here, stay away form angel" over and over. am i being unreasonable for wanting the dog put in the bedroom? my mom thinks so. we're leaving early cuz i can't take it.









amy, sorry your little gal has to go thru that
















goodnight mama's, sweet dreams


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

nak
sarita- doesn't it matter to your mom that you are leaving early bc of the dog? i would be upset bc it shows that your mom is not respecting your concerns, which imo are very valid. dogs can be unreliable, even if you've owned them all your life. and faces are nothing to mess w/. anyway, i think it is a matter of respect- your mom respecting your instincts on the situation. it is no longer her "job" to decide what razi does and does not need to learn. that is your job.

sending healing vibes to everyone... it sounds like some difficult times for some.














s and


----------



## abranger (Dec 15, 2001)

Fern-

I love all three things that you have in the special order section. Can you make more of them? Or maybe a banana too? How much would that be?

Amy


----------



## velcromom (Sep 23, 2003)

sarita - it's too bad you have to deal with such stressful situation at your mom's - you are not at all unreasonable to think she should put the dog away for the safety of her grandchild. Telling you a toddler should "learn not to get too close" is unreasonable, and unsafe. I unfortunately know this from experience. My older son was hurt by my mom's dog when he was 3, and the dog had never once shown signs of aggression. I'm not sharing that to scare you, just to validate that your instinct is right on - of course you know that - and I am glad you are going to be home soon.

fern - Happy Birthday!!






























It's my mom's birthday today too. Rock on, Pisces women!!









Hope you are feeling better & your little E too, you won't be able to smell the nag champa soap with your nose stuffed up like that, LOL.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Sarita--







My sister has a pit bull. He's still a puppy, but he's huge and he's a great big wuss. :LOL I hate dogs in general (I'm just not a fan) but BeanBean and BooBah both love the Wupper (his name is "Denali 'Wuppers' Nubberbubbins" if you can believe that). Anyway, my mother taught ChibiChibi to give him commands, and she taught BeanBean. He loves to hold a treat and tell him "sit, down, down, good Wuppy!" I understand why it's important-- the dog needs to know that regardless of how small a person is, they are still to take commands from that person, but not being a dog fan I have mixed feelings. On the one hand, it's very excited to see BeanBean learning and doing something new, and I love to see him so happy but on the other.. dogs are yucky! :LOL

BooBah also loves the Wupper. Even when he's overexcited, he'll quiet down to look at BooBah. They just stare at each other and the dog is quiet and calm and BooBah smiles-- it's like they're talking to each other. It's really adorable. :LOL

Anyway, BeanBean does have a tendancy to overstimulate the dog, because he gets all excited and they just feed each other. We're all trying to get BeanBean to break the cycle, and he's really working on it.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

thanks mommas...









elwynn said "happy birthday cake" when we woke up. hehe.

he had another fever of 102 last night, but its back down to 98 today. he slept well though, so hopefully he kicked whatever it was.

i gave him a popsicle before he went to sleep and he wanted to sleep with it! it was so cute and when he finally fell asleep i took it out of his fingers but all night he slept like he was holding that silly popsicle. it was soooo cute. somehow when kids are sick they are even more cute than usual.

amy, i can totally make you some of those (pear and carrot and ball?) and a bannana too.. i havn't made one yet, but ill make one today and put a picture up.

velcro: i made the balls for you last night but the pics keep coming out with lots of glare, they are too bright maybe! but ill take a few more today outside and ill post them on the special order page under your name.


----------



## punkprincessmama (Jan 2, 2004)

Happy Birth Day Fern!!!!!! I hope you are enjoying your day so far







And many congrats to your brother too, how wonderful.

I started us a new thread for March mamas

March Thread


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

Happy Birthday to Fern. I hope you and Elwyyn are feeling better.

Sarita- I agree with everyone else. You just don't mess with dogs, even if they seem friendly. I love dogs, I have 3 dogs and two of them are pregnant. I know how kids get and I don't let my dogs get too much exposure to the lttle ones. They all love each other, but sometimes too much of a good thing turns out to be a bad thing and I'd just as soon avoid the situation before it gets ugly... Good luck w/ your mom...

I am sad and confused and overwhelmed, but absent and empty at the same time... We got the positive results of Julianna's paternity test. She is _his_ daughter, which we suspected all along. OOOH, just as I typed that the coyotes started howling outside... Weird. Anyway, his goal is to obtain full custody, and according to Social Services his exact words were "How long will that take?" Now, I'm not sure if that meant 'how long will that take because I am living for my daighter now and I'm going to get my life together' or 'how long will that take because I don't want to pay child support for very long'... Either way, it sucks for me. Social Services say they will push for a slow transition because she is bonded to us as her only family, but in a way that makes it harder, YK? The longer we love her, the more we kiss her, it just makes it harder to realize that we may have to let her go someday soon. There is a small chance that it won't work out, but I read my Tarot cards the other day and it basically looks like she will be leaving. So I'm just in shock right now. It's one thing to *say* that I understand she's not mine and I may have to give her back to her family, and it's another thing to *know* that she's not mine and I'll have to give her back to her family... One of the hardest things is knowing how hard Zachary will take it... Sometimes he'll stomp into the living room when she's just one room away and scream "Nana? NANA?!?!", like life can't go on if she's not with him to cause trouble...

Recently Zachary has taken to falling asleep sitting up... It's actually quite hilarious. He'll fall asleep sitting straight up in the middle of the floor, holding a snack or whatever. I can't help but laugh out loud at him. I hold him extra close lately, knowing that no one can ever take him away from me!

Love ya, mamas, good night...


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

that must be hard on you, leah







I hope the situation will be good for little julianna.


----------



## abranger (Dec 15, 2001)

leah- you are am amazing momma to take on and love foster children like you are knowing they can be taken away ....My mother was a foster child and I can tell you for certain that you will forever be imprinted on julianna


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

Has no one been posting or do we have a new thread?


----------



## abranger (Dec 15, 2001)

we have a new thread


----------



## punkprincessmama (Jan 2, 2004)

Yup, we have a new march thread, plus i posted some questions for you on the msn group


----------

